# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  LIPOTOX/ XS

## hopa

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ παιδια γεια σας ξερει κανεις να μου πει για τα lipotox KAI XS . XS δοκιμασα και δεν τρελαθηκα αλλα τα lipotox υποσχονται υπερβολικα πολλα πραγματα συμφωνα παντα μ'αυτα που διαβασα στην διαφημηση

----------


## pouka_79

Εχω δοκιμασει τα xs αλλα δεν τρελαθηκα κιολας με το αποτελεσμα...θελει διατροφη 1200 αν θυμαμαι καλα κ δεν ειδα κ τα τρομερα αποτελεσματα...ισως παιζει ρολο κ ο καθε οργανισμος...εγω χανω πολυ δυσκολα..περισυ με ενα 1 μηνα σε διαιτολογο ειχα χασει 800γρμ...κ σε καποια φαση που επαιρνα κ αυτα δεν ειδα διαφορα..

----------


## hopa

τα xs τα πηρα ενταξει δεν τα τελειωσα κι ολα για να εχω πληρη εικονα αλλα τα lipotox ακουγονται πολυ καλα για να ναι αληθινα. 1) μειωση ορεξης 2) 4 φορες περισσοτερο βαρος ,4φορες πιο γρηγορα 3) καυση επιπλεον θερμιδων δηλαδη μονο καφε δεν ψηνει!

----------


## FREEDOM8

Mπηκα και εψαξα για αυτα τα λιποτοξ και αυτα που υποσχονται ειναι εξωφρενικα.Λεει να παιρνεις μεχρι 6 καψουλες τη μερα...Τα εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## hopa

Εγω σκοπευω να τα δοκιμασω το μονο που ξερω περα απ'αυτα που σας ειπα ειναι οτι κανουν γυρω στα 35 ευρω.Freedom νομισα πως εφυγες σου απαντησα στο προηγουμενο post.

----------


## pouka_79

Παντως παιδια ας μη γελιομαστε..εδω ας πουμε τα reductil που σου μειωνουν την ορεξη κ βοηθουν κ σε καυσεις ειναι πολυ ακριβα.....ειναι δυνατον ενα φυτικο χαπι να προσφερει τοσα πολλακ να ειναι παραληλα κ τοσο φθηνο?δεν ξερω νομιζω οτι ειναι περισσοτερο στο μυαλο αυτου που το παιρνει...αλλα δεν χανεις κ τπτ να τα δοκιμασεις εκτος απο 35 ευρω...

----------


## alalumaki

τα έχω δει και εγώ, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι είναι φυτικά? αν όχι έχουν έγκριση από τον ΕΟΦ?

----------


## pouka_79

Τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα υποτιθετε πως ειναι φυτικα κ δενβλαπτουν τον οργανισμο..τωρα κατα ποσο δεν το ξερει κανεις εμεις απλα τα καταπινουμε ...κ νομιζω ολα ειναι εγεκριμενα εφοσον πωλουντε σε φαρμακεια...αλλα εχω παρει τοσα πολλα απ αυτα που δεν πιστευω πια, πως μπορουν να βοη8ησουν καποιον πυ ειναι παχυσαρκος...ασε που ο διαιτολογος μου μου ειχε πει πως τιςπρωτες μερες μπορει α βοηθησουν αλλλα μετα σε μπλοκαρουν...τωρα τι ειναι αληθεια κ τι οχι ειναι στη ν κριση του καθενος

----------


## zeta_ed

μηπως γνωριζει κανεις τι περιεχουν τα lipotox? σε οποιο site κ να μπηκα δεν βρηκα πληροφοριες.

----------


## pouka_79

Δεν ξερω μπορεις ομως να πας σε ενα φαρμακειο κ να δεις το κουτακι...Η να μπεις στην σελιδα τησ εταιριας που τα παραγει

----------


## CHRISA_ed

μηπως γνωρίζει κανείς για το αν έχουν παρενέργειες τα XS;

----------


## alalumaki

Είναι φυτικό, εγώ που τα είχα πάρει μία φορά δεν είχαν καμία παρενέργεια, δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν τώρα καλό είναι να το ψάξεις κιόλας....

----------


## marou_laki

Παιδια,εδω και 2 βδομαδες περιπου παιρνω τα lipotox!

Kαταρχην αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι δεν ξερω για τα υπολοιπα που υποσχεται,αλλα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ κοβει την ορεξη!Εχω ηδη χασει 2μιση κιλα αλλα αυτο μπορει να οφειλεται και στη διαιτα που κανω .Το οτι ομως κοβει την ορεξη ειναι γεγονος και με εχει βοηθησει απιστευτα καθως ειμαι πολυ λιχουδο και παντα χαλουσα τη διαιτα για αυτο το λογο!

Για παραδειγμα ενα απογευμα ειχα φαει ενα bar για σνακ και απο λαιμαργια τσιμπησα κ ενα 2 φρυγανιες με μελι και λιγο γιαουρτι....ενα θα σας πω:ΕΣΚΑΣΑ!!!ενιωθα οτι ειχα φαει 10 γυρους!!

Η δοσολογια ειναι :1 χαπι το πρωι, και απο 2 χαπια μια ωρα πριν το καθε ολοκληρωμενο γευμα ,πριν το μεσσημεριανο και το βραδινο δηλαδη.Και σε περιπτωση εντονης πεινας το απογευμα ακομα ενα χαπι.Μεχρι 6 δηλαδη το πολυ τη μερα.
Προσωπικα ,δεν εχει χρειαστει να παρω το απογευμα μεχρι τωρα γιατι δεν πειναω!

Η τιμη του ειναι 31 ευρω και διαρκει περιπου 14-15 μερες(70 καψουλες),δηλαδη 62 το μηνα.

Αυτα απο μενα...οσο για τα υπολοιπα που υποσχεται ,οταν περασουν 2 βδομαδες ακομη θα σας πω πως λειτουργησε αλλα και μονο το γεγονος οτι κοβει τοσο θεαματικα την πεινα εμενα μου ειναι υπερ αερκετο!!

Ο,τι αλλη απορια εχετε σχετικα ,εδω ειμαι! :Big Grin:

----------


## gourounaki_ed

maroulaki τι φαρμακα ειναι αυτα?ειναι σαν το reductil .εχει παρενεργεις?εγω με το ρεντουκτιλ εχασα 10 κιλα περιπου αλλα τραβιξα πολλα με τισ παρενεργειες.

----------


## gourounaki_ed

koitakte ti plirof vrika sxetika 
LipoDox

A form of the anticancer drug doxorubicin that is contained in very tiny, fat-like particles. Μια μορφή της δοξορουβικίνης αντικαρκινικό φάρμακο που περιέχεται σε πολύ μικρό, το λίπος-like σωματίδια. It may have fewer side effects and work better than doxorubicin. Μπορεί να έχουν λιγότερες παρενέργειες και να λειτουργεί καλύτερα από ό, τι δοξορουβικίνης. LipoDox is used to treat ovarian cancer, AIDS-related Kaposi sarcoma, and multiple myeloma in patients whose disease has not gotten better after treatment with other anticancer drugs. LipoDox χρησιμοποιείται για τη θεραπεία του καρκίνου των ωοθηκών, που σχετίζονται με το AIDS σάρκωμα Kaposi, το μυέλωμα καθώς και σε ασθενείς των οποίων η νόσος δεν έχει gotten καλύτερα μετά τη θεραπεία με άλλα αντικαρκινικά φάρμακα. It may be used together with other anticancer drugs. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μαζί με άλλα αντικαρκινικά φάρμακα. It is also being studied in the treatment of other types of cancer. Είναι, επίσης, να μελετηθεί για τη θεραπεία άλλων μορφών καρκίνου. LipoDox is a type of anthracycline antitumor antibiotic. LipoDox είναι ένα είδος ανθρακυκλίνη antitumor αντιβιοτικό. Also called doxorubicin hydrochloride liposome, Doxil, Evacet, and Dox-SL. Επίσης καλείται η υδροχλωρική δοξορουβικίνη liposome, Doxil, Evacet, και Dox-SL.

----------


## gourounaki_ed

ok koristia :P

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> Λοιπόν εμένα το στομάχι μου πρέπει να εξεταστείς και επιστημονικός..... Εμένα τα lipotox δεν μου έκοψαν την όρεξη καθόλου αλλά όταν λέμε καθόλου, καθόλου, αφού όμως φάω νοιώθω ένα τεράστιο φούσκωμα. !


Eισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν σου εκοψαν την ορεξη;
Ενιωθες δηλαδη πεινα;
Γουργουριζε το στομαχι σου;

Ξερεις ποιο ειναι το σημαντικοτερο προβλημα μας που
δεν μπορει να λυσει ουτε το lipotox ουτε το reductil ουτε
τιποτα;
*Η συναισθηματικη πεινα*
Εστιασε εκει και θα καταλαβεις πολλα.

----------


## alalumaki

Εχεις δίκιο και το έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ ότι νοιώθουμε ότι βάζουμε μέσα στο κεφάλι μας με το ζόρι!!!!!!!!!! Δεν ξέρω αν είναι συναισθηματική πείνα αλλά ναι πείναω, πονάει το στομάχι μου από την πείνα μέχρι να φάω, και μόλις φάω φουσκώνω πολύ΄... Πάντως και η φίλη μου μετά από μία εβδομάδα που τα έπαιρνε σταμάτησε να πεινάει όχι αμέσως. Ενώ με τα reductil άρχισα να μην πεινάω δύο ώρες μετά που τα πήρα. Τέτοια δράση...... Εσύ ξεκίνησες τα ρεντουκτιλ ή όχι ακόμα?

----------


## marou_laki

Eχω ξεκινησει τα ρεντουκτιλ εδω και 5 μερες και με εχουν πιασει.
Με εχουν πιασει με την εννοια οτι δεν πειναω.
Η συναισθηματικη πεινα ομως ειναι παντα εκει και θελει 
πολυ δουλεια και προσπαθεια να την αποβαλλεις.
Μπορει να μην πειναω ,δηλαδη να μην νιωθω βιολογικη πεινα αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη
πως αν ειχα καποια λιχουδια μπροστα μου θα τη καταβροχθιζα :Smile: 
Οποτε ,ειναι παρα πολυ σωστη η παρατηρηση στις οδηγιες πως δεν κανει
να το παιρνουν ατομα με βουλιμικες διαταρραχες.Πραγματικα δεν θα τους 
κανει τιποτα...τζαμπα οι παρενεργειες!

Eχω την εντυπωση πως για να φτανεις στο σημειο να ποναει το στομαχι σου
απο τη πεινα ,και μολις τρως να φουσκωνεις αμεσως φταιει ισως το ποσο
συχνα τρως.
Αληθεια,καθε ποση ωρα τρως;Αφηνεις μηπως πολλη ωρα νηστικο τον οργανισμο σου;
Μηπως ετσι αδειο π ειναι το στομαχι σου τρως αποτομα και σου "καθεται";

----------


## KALLIRGEO

> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> Eχω ξεκινησει τα ρεντουκτιλ εδω και 5 μερες και με εχουν πιασει.
> Με εχουν πιασει με την εννοια οτι δεν πειναω.
> Η συναισθηματικη πεινα ομως ειναι παντα εκει και θελει 
> πολυ δουλεια και προσπαθεια να την αποβαλλεις.
> Μπορει να μην πειναω ,δηλαδη να μην νιωθω βιολογικη πεινα αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη
> πως αν ειχα καποια λιχουδια μπροστα μου θα τη καταβροχθιζα
> Οποτε ,ειναι παρα πολυ σωστη η παρατηρηση στις οδηγιες πως δεν κανει
> να το παιρνουν ατομα με βουλιμικες διαταρραχες.Πραγματικα δεν θα τους 
> ...


Καλησπέρα είμαι καινούρια στο forum και δεν ξέρω και πολλά. Διάβασα σχεδόν όλα τα μηνύματά σας και πραγματικά νόμιζα ότι τα περισσότερα τα είχα γράψει εγώ.
Είστε μες στο μυαλό μου.
Λοιπόν είμαι 30 ετών ύψος 1,62 και πλέον έχω φτάσει τα 90 κιλά. Ποτέ δεν ήμουνα αδύνατη, αλλά πάλευα πάντα στα 69 με 73 κιλά. Ως εγκυμονούσα έφτασα στα 95 κιλά. Μετά τη γέννα κατέβηκα στα 82 και εδώ και ένα χρόνο παίζω πάνω κάτω πάνω κάτω μέχρι που έφτασα στα 90. Είπα τέλος και πλέον εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες ξεκίνησα γυμναστήριο και λίγο διατροφή. τα ρεντουκτίλ τα έχω δοκιμάσει τον ιανουάριο του 2006 (1 χρόνο μετά τη γέννα). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου έκοψαν την όρεξη αλλά μου προκάλεσαν αυπνίες, νεύρα κτλ, οπότε τα σταμάτησα. Δοκίμασα και το ακόμπλια πρίν 5 μήνες αλλά τίποτε. Τώρα λέω να αγοράσω το lipotox, μήπως και είναι πιο καλό. Κουράγιο παιδιά κουράγιο. Α πείτε μου πως βγάζετε αυτό με τη ζυγαριά??

----------


## gourounaki_ed

kalliergeo λαώς ηρ8ες.πατα πανο στο τικερ μου (ετσι λεγετε αυτο που 8ες) και φτιαξε το δικο σου και καντο επικολιση στο προφιλ σου στο signature .μαρουλακι εχεις καπου δικιο στο οτι απο στνει8ια τρωμε κ οχι απο πεινα πραγματικη αλλα με τα ρεντουκτιλ εμενα προσωπικα στην αρχη μου κοβοταν ακομα κ αυτη η συνει8εια να τσιμπολογαω οτι βρω.καπια στιγμη 8α ξεκινησω κ τα λιποτοξ ευχομαι να χασω αλλα 5-6 κιλα το λιγοτερο ακομα κ με εκεινα και ειμαι οκ.διατροφικες συνει8ιες εχω αλλαξει παντος εντελος κ αυτο πυστευω ειναι πολυ σιμαντικο κ ισως δεν ξαναχριαστει να παρψ φαρμακα πλεον.

----------


## alalumaki

μαρουλάκι, τώρα είδα το μήνυμα σου. Λοιπόν όταν ξεκίνησα τα ρεντουκτιλ δεν είχα ούτε συναισθηματική πείνα, ούτε λιγούρες, τίποτα, δεν με ενδιέφερε το φαγητό, έτρωγα μόνο για να ζήσω στην κυριολεξία. Αυτό όμως κράτησε μόνο 10 μέρες. Μετά για άλλες 10 μέρες πείναγα αλλά δεν είχα λιγούρες. Μετά σιγά σιγά άρχισε να εξασθενεί η επίδραση του φαρμάκου. Τώρα, επειδή είχα μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό στην αρχή μπορεί να είχα και μεγαλύτερο αυτοέλεγχο. Τώρα έχω ξεκινήσει πάλι να σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το φαγητό και να βρίσκω πάντα ένα λόγω να φάω. Εχω πάρτι, έχω έξοδο, κλπ. Ενώ πριν έλεγα ΟΚ θα φάω ανάλογα ότι έχει πιο ακίνδυνο και λίγο. Εχω αρχίσει πάλι και χάνω τον έλεγχο και ανησυχώ γιατί όχι απλώς δεν θέλω να πάρω τα κιλά που έχασα αλλά πρέπει να χάσω και άλλα. Πρώτα απ' όλα για λόγους υγείας.....
Κατά τα άλλα κάνω ένα πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα από διαιτολόγο με 3 κύρια γεύματα και 2 σνακ.

----------


## Marioula

Gias sas, 
Epsaxna na vro plirofories gia to LIPOTOX kai epesa sto forum sas. Apistefto san den to ixera oti ypirxe, nomizo oti diavazo tis skepseis mou se kathe apantisi. F O V E RO

----------


## Marioula

Me ayta pu diavasa nomizo oti tha to paro ki ego, an kai einai akrivo. Exo omos kolissei meta apo diaita pou ekana (moni mou) gia ena xrono sxedon kai exasa 25 kila kai tora thelo alla 10 alla den mporo na ta xaso me tipota.

----------


## Marioula

An kapoios diavazei as mou apantisei isa isa na xero oti exo bei sosta.

Eyxaristo

----------


## alalumaki

Μαριούλα καλωσήρθες, πόσο χρονών είσαι και πόσα κιλά.

----------


## Marioula

Eimai 38 kai tora emai ... 88, exo kolisei apo ton Febrouario kai den leo na xaso gramario. Ase pou kata diastimata ftano kai ta 90

----------


## alalumaki

ποιά χάπια σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις?

----------


## KALLIRGEO

[quote]_Originally posted by Marioula_
An kapoios diavazei as mou apantisei isa isa na xero oti exo bei sosta.

Eyxaristo[/quote


ένα έχω να σου πω Μ Π Ρ Α Β Ο που κατάφερες να χάσεις αυτά τα κιλά μόνη σου και που είχες υπομονή και κουράγιο να το κάνεις. 
Εγώ πλέον δεν έχω τίποτε απο τα 2 τί θα κάνω? 
έχω ξεκινήσει γυμναστήριο και λίγο διατροφή (έκοψα γλυκά, βραδινό κτλ), αλλά δεν έχω καλή ψυχολογία. γιαυτό και αινθουσιάστηκα που βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ.
αλλά μάλλον δεν ταιριάζουν οι ώρες μας ρε παιδιά
κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε
φιλάκια

----------


## marou_laki

Yπομονη για τη συνεχεια Μαριουλα..

Το γεγονος του οτι κολλησες το θεωρω φυσιολογικο μετα απο τοσα
κιλα που εχασες.
Αυτο που εχεις να κανεις τωρα ειναι να αλλαξεις την διατροφη σου ποιοτικα
και να προσθεσεις περισσοτερη κινηση !

Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## KALLIRGEO

Μαριούλα συμφωνώ με το μαρου_λάκι.
Μαρουλάκι έχεις δοκιμάσει το acomplia?

----------


## gourounaki_ed

[b]κοριτσια εγω 8α σας το ξαναπω.ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΛΥΣΗ.εγω π ανεκα8εν ειμουνα κωλαρου συγνωμη αλλα μονο ετσι μπορω να σας δοσω να καταλαβετε τωρα πλεον με στατικο ποδηλατο εχω μινει ακωλη(ιχιχιχιχιχι).1η φορα στην ζωη μου δεν εχω περιφερια,ψωμακια/και κυτταριτιδα.και ολα αυτα με γυμναστικη μαζι συν διαιτα.Μην νομιζετε και γω ακουγα για γυμναστικη και επερνα δρομο δεν την γουσταρα ποτε αλλα κανοντας 1 χρονο περιπου ειδα τρομακτικες αλλαγες πανω μου.το σωμα μου διαμορφο8ικε αλιως.αν 8ελετε πυστεψτεμαι αλλα δεν εχουν αδικο π ολοι λενε οτι μαζι εμ γυμναστικη βλεπουμε 2πλασιο αποτελεσμα.[/]

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by KALLIRGEO_
> 
> Μαρουλάκι έχεις δοκιμάσει το acomplia?


Οχι!

Αν και εχω δοκιμασει (σχεδον)τα παντα [ακομη και οταν
δεν χρειαζομουν να χασω κιλα :P ]

----------


## gourounaki_ed

egw pote den eixa parei farmaka.oute depon pados.ta fobame :P

----------


## KALLIRGEO

το acomplia δεν έχει τις παρενέργειες του reductil και δίνεται με συνταγή γιατρού.
Πάντως ό,τι και να πάρουμε αν δεν το ράψουμε το ρημάδι το στόμα και αν δε σηκωθούμε από την καρέκλα μας γραμμάριο δεν πρόκειται να χάσουμε. Αυτό είναι αλήθεια.

----------


## Marioula

Kalimera, 
Eyxaristo gia ta kala sas logia, ontos oi ores mas den simpiptoun. 
Skeftomai na paro ta LIPOTOX, exo dokimasei kai to prasino tsai T I P O T A. 
Oso gia tin gymnastiki, den mporo bre paidia prota apo ola den mou aresei kai meta den exo xrono !

----------


## alalumaki

To acomplia είχα την εντύπωση ότι είχε περισσότερες παρενέργειες και κυρίως στην ψυχολογία, νομίζω ότι φέρνουν κατάθλιψη. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη θα το ψάξω....

----------


## Marioula

Pantos genika ta xapia pou dinontai me syntagi kai enai farmakeftika exoyn parenergies. Ego prin xronia eperna ta ISOMERAN kai tin proti evdomada perasa dyskola. Vevea mou eixan kopsei thn orexi maxeri, evlepa fagito kai den ithela to agizo... Ayto omos den einai kai poly fysiologiko

----------


## alalumaki

Δεν τα ξέρω τα ISOMERAN τι κάνουν και τι παρενέργειες έχουν?

----------


## anastasio

Kalispera sas paidia....
8a i8ela na sas kanw mia erwtisi ....Loipon.... diavazw ola osa grafete ..alla mia kseka8ari apantisi gia ta apotelesmata pou eidate osoi xrisimopoiisate to lipotox den diavasa! Mpoteite sas parakalw na mou peite an eidate apotelesmata, an peinousate otan ta xrisimopoiisate, apo pote eidate na feygoun ta kila kai genika apo pote arxise na douleyoun.... sas eyxaristw ek twn proterwn

ys. egw eimai 27 xronwn 1.78 kai 99 kila.... arxisa na pernw edw kai 3 meres ta lipotox... 8elw na ftasw ta 80-83 kila... paw gimnastirio ka8e mera ( 5 tin ebdomada ) kanw 40 lepta diadromo kai 1.30 wra organa... an exete na mou proteinete kati , eimai eykairos...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

anastasio καλώς ήλθες.


Οι ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις δίνονται μόνο από γιατρούς σε αυτά τα θέματα!Εδώ μέσα δεν είμαστε ειδικοί να σου πούμε τι θα κάνεις και μετά να βαράς το κεφάλι σου με τις παρενέργειες.Το να καταθέτει κάποιος την εμπειρία του δε σημαίνει ότι ξέρει για ποιες περιπτώσεις ενδείκνυται το κάθε φάρμακο.

Συμβουλεύσου γιατρό γι' αυτά.Δεν είναι καραμέλες.Είναι φάρμακα!

----------


## anastasio

Vre si kleanthi.... 

egw apla rwtisa na mou poun osoi to xrisimopoiisan tin empeiria tous... 

ayto tipota perissotero... 



sorry an to eides alliws

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by anastasio_
> diavazw ola osa grafete ..alla mia kseka8ari apantisi gia ta apotelesmata pou eidate osoi xrisimopoiisate to lipotox den diavasa!



Εγώ με βάση αυτό απάντησα.Και ναι δεν υπάρχει θέμα.Εφόσον επαναδιατυπώνεις ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις και να λάβεις υπόψιν σου πριν τα χρησιμοποιήσεις.

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Dimitris...

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,παίρνω τα LIPOTOX εδώ και 4 μέρες.Έχω να πω τα εξής:μου έκοψε την όρεξη λίγο αλλά από την τρίτη μέρα και μετά,τρώω πολύ λιγότερο αποτι έτρωγα γιατι φουσκώνω γρήγορα,ακόμα δεν έχω δει διαφορές στο σώμα μου αλλα απο παρενέργειες απλά τίποτα! Πηγαίνω και για τρέξιμο στο γήπεδο και περιμένω να δώ μείωση βάρους σύντομα. Ειμαι 22 χρονών 1,78cm και 85kg,τα παίρνω γιατι πριν 2 χρονια ήμουν 73kg και έχω ξενερώσει ετσι! Αναμένω αποτελέσματα απο LIPOTOX...

Y.Γ: Tα lipotox εχουν απαισια γευση αν τα κρατήσεις λίγο στο στόμα μέχρι να πιέις νερό αλλα τι να κάνουμε.... Αυτά απο μένα.

----------


## marou_laki

Και γιατι θελεις να χασεις κιλα καλο μου;;;!!

Προφανως γυμναστικη χρειαζεσαι,οχι διαιτα!!

Καλως ηρθες!

----------


## Dimitris...

Δεν μάρεσει έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα.Θέλω να γυρίσω στα παλιά καλά.Κάνω ανα διαστήματα γυμνάστηριο αλλα το βαριέμαι μωρε...Προτιμώ την άθληση γιαυτό τρέχω στα γήπεδα...Πάντως ελπίζω μέχρι τον Αύγουστο να έχω χάσει ενα 5κιλο με τα Lipotox... Λες???

----------


## gourounaki_ed

θα ξεκινησω και γω τα λιποτοξ ευχομαι να μην εχουν και αυτα παρενεργειες μεχρι να χασω αλλα τοσα κιλα όσα εχασα.Αλαλουμακι πως τα πας εσυ?ποσες μερες τα περνεις εχασες κιλα?

----------


## anastasio

egw pantws ta epairna 3 meres... diafora sta kila den eida...alla oute kai sto na min trww...mporw na sas pw pws trww perrisotero...to mono provlima einai pws exw pristei kai apo toualeta...tipota, enw pigaina kai 3 fores tin mera! mporei omws na einai kai psixologiko...eipa na ta stamatisw gia s/k kai 8a ta ksekinisw apo deytera

----------


## hopa

Παιδακια γεια σε ολους και καλη δυναμη.Δημητρη μεχρι τον αυγουστο μπορεις να χασεις και παραπανω απο 5 κιλα και χωρις τα lipotox.Εχεις διαλεξει τον σωστοτερο τροπο ηδη με την ασκηση και την διατροφη και απο αυτα τα 2 θα ειναι τα αποτελεσματα που θα δεις και ισως βοηθησουν και τα χαπια.
Εγω τα πηρα τα lipotox αλλα οχι παραπανω απο 2 εβδομαδες δεν μπορω να πω οτι παρατηρησα μεγαλες διαφορες και φυσικα ακολουθουσα διαιτολογιο 1200 θερμιδων χωρις καθολου υδατανθρακες.Το μονο καλο που τους αναγνωριζω τελικα ειναι οτι επινα παραπανω νερο(κανονικα δεν πινω καθολου)αφου η ληψη του δισκιου πρεπει να πινετε με 2 ποτηρια νερο.Δεν ακυρωνω το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα μπορει να σε οφελησει εσενα,σε μενα παντως δεν δουλεψε πχ εμενα με βοηθησαν τα xs που σε αλλα παιδια δεν ειχαν κανει τιποτα.Αποψη μου ειναι πως ηδη κανεις το σωστο με την διατροφη και την κινηση και σιγουρα θα ανταμειφθεις.Καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια σου

.

----------


## kookoo-rookoo

hi!!ειμαι κ εγω νεα στην παρεα.εχω παρει τα lipotox εδω κ μια βδομαδα αλλα αποτελεσματα δεν εχω δει ιδιατερα.τισ πρωτεσ τρεις μερες μου εκοβαν την πεινα αλλα τωρα οχι κ τοσο..θα συνεχισω να τα παιρνω κ θα σας λεω τισ εντυπωσεις μου...

----------


## Dimitris...

Για να δούμε θα κάνουν τίποτα.... Παρενέργειες δεν έχω δεί ακόμα....Όποιος έχει ακούσει κάτι να το πει εγκαίρως!Πάντως φοβάμαι μήπως υπερλειτουργούν τα νεφρά με τους λιποδιαλύτες...
Από κιλά πάντως δεν έχω χάσει αλλά αρχίζω να ξεφουσκώνω σιγά σιγά...Υπομονή.

----------


## Rea

Κορίτσια καλημέρα!

Μια ξαδέρφη μου μου πρότεινε το reductil.
Ευτυχώς έπεσα πάνω σας κι έτσι αποφάσισα να μην το πάρω μιας και δεν πρόκειται για πολλά κιλά.

Είμαι 1.70 - 73kg, ποτέ δεν ήμουν έτσι. Καθιστική ζωή τελευταία. Με δίαιτα δεν καταφέρνω όμως τίποτα.
Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να ξεκινήσω γυμναστήριο αν κ μου τη δίνει για διάφορους λόγους αλλά η λύση είναι μονόδρομος.

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για το lipotox, διάβασα ότι είναι φυτικό προϊον.
Χορηγείται χωρίς ιατρική συνταγή και πόσα δισκία χρειάζομαι την ημέρα?

ΥΓ: Gourounitsa σε παρακολουθώ - συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Rea

Μμμμ και αγόρια - με συγχωρείτε!

----------


## alalumaki

Λοιπόν εγώ τα σταμάτησα γιατί ξέχναγα να τα παίρνω μία ώρα πριν το φαγητό και δεν είδα και τίποτα. Η δική μου άποψη όμως για Lipotox δεν νομίζω να είναι υπολογίσιμη γιατί δεν έκανα σωστή χρήση. Η φίλη μου που τα παίρνει συστηματικά είδε διαφορά στην όρεξη μετά μία εβδομάδα. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν είχα καμία απολύτως παρενέργεια ίσα ίσα επειδή έχουν πολλές βιταμίνες ένοιωθα πολύ καλά. Εγώ ξαναξεκίνησα σήμερα τα reductil. Εχω να τα πάρω 2 εβδομάδες οπότε ίσως να με πιάσουν τώρα....

----------


## change_ed

> _Originally posted by hopa_
> Το μονο καλο που τους αναγνωριζω τελικα ειναι οτι επινα παραπανω νερο(κανονικα δεν πινω καθολου)αφου η ληψη του δισκιου πρεπει να πινετε με 2 ποτηρια νερο


ρε παιδιά, 2 ποτήρια νερό πριν από κάθε γεύμα, φουσκώνουν έτσι κι αλλιώς...

μήπως είναι κι αυτό ολίγον μπλέ χαπάκι;
...καλά όχι οτι δεν έχω πάρει κι εγώ ανα καιρούς....

----------


## alalumaki

change τι εννοείς μπλε χαπάκι...

----------


## Dimitris...

Ρε παιδιά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω,παίρνω lipotox σχεδόν μια εβδομάδα και κάνω σχετικά προσεκτική διατροφή και πάω κα για τρέξιμο συχνά και ειμαι 2kg παραπάνω απο όταν ξεκίνησα!!!Μήπως έχει χαλάσει η ζυγαριά?την έχω πάνω απο 6 έτη!Πάντως με τα lipotox παω πολυ συχνά τουαλέτα,πίνω και λίγο νερό παραπάνω και παω ίσα και με 15 φορες την μέρα!Πολλά υγρά και ελπίζω να δουλέυει ο μεταβολισμος.....

----------


## alalumaki

τρως περισσότερο ή όπως έτρωγες ?

----------


## Dimitris...

Τρώω λιγότερο!Δεν τρώω διαιτιτικά γεύματα αλλά μειωμένες ποσότητες,και το βράδυ ή τίποτα ή μια σαλάτα ή κάτι παρόμοιο,όχι κανονικό φαγητό πάντως...Θα περιμένω ακόμα λίγες μέρες να δω τι παίζει...

----------


## change_ed

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> change τι εννοείς μπλε χαπάκι...


ετσι δε το λενε... εχει κι αλλη ονομασια... placebo? που ειναι σκετη ζαχαριτσα και στο πασαρουν για φαρμακο και δουλευει μονο επειδη πιστευεις πως θα σε βοηθησει

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αρχισαν να μη με πιανουν τα ρεντουκτιλ των 10... ενς παλαιοτερα δεν πεινουσα τωρα κατα το μεσημερακι αρχιζω και πειναω...
οχι βεβεαια να με πιασει λαιμαργια... αλλα πειναω..
ξσεκινησα και γυμναστηριο σημερα  :Big Grin: 
αντε να δουμε

----------


## alalumaki

το γυμναστήριο σε βοηθάει, γιατί εμένα όταν το ξεκινάω με δίαιτα με κάνει να πεινάω περισσότερο και μου φέρνει εξάντληση.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εχω δυο μερες που ξεκινησα το γυμναστηριο κ μου εχει κοπει παλι η ορεξη...
χθες ημουν με ενα γιουρτακι και ενα φρουτο και σημερα με ενα χυμο και ενα κουλουρι.....

----------


## hopa

Ρεα μεχρι 6 δισκια την ημερα μπορεις να παιρνεις απο τα λιποτοξ.ζωητσα καλη δυναμη και καλη αρχη στο γυμναστηριο.Εγω εχω χασει το κουραγιο μου και δεν ξερω αν θελω να το ξαναβρω...Μια ζωη σκεφτομαι συνεχεια τα κιλα..βαρεθηκα κουραστηκα αηδιασα αυτη η εμμονη ειμαι εγω...δεν ξερω πως ειναι ο εαυτος μου χωρις αυτην την σκεψη των κιλων..δεν τον ξερω αλλιως τον εαυτο μου,δεν ετυχε να γνωριστουμε..μονο ακουσαμε ο ενας για τον αλλον αλλα δεν συναντηθηκαμε ποτε..αν ποτε τελικα ξαναδυνατησω ισως πεθανω απο πληξη που δεν θα εχω κατι να με βασανιζει τοσο πολυ..παντου μαζι εγω και το προβλημα...στη δουλεια,στις διακοπες στις γιορτες,στις καθημερινες,στα σαββατοκυριακα στις αναμνησεις του χθες στα ονειρα του αυριο...μαλλον θα πρεπει να ακρωτηριασω τον μισο μου εαυτο μαζι με τις σκεψεις του αν ποτε αδυνατησω..και τοτε ποια θα ειμαι?
καποια που πολυ επιθυμω μα δεν την ξερω..θα ειμαι αυτο που μου χει κλεψει την πραγματικη μου ζωη..το ονειρο μου..Δεν ξερω αν αξιζει να μην ζω και να περιμενω αυτο το ονειρο να ρθει..μα ελα και που δεν ξερω να ζω χωρις να το περιμενω...λαλησα παιδες ιπως θα εχετε ηδη αντιληφθει..

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω εστω και με αυτα τα 5 κιλα που εχω χασει νοιωθω καλυτερα..
ασε που βρηκα ενα μαγαζι στο βολο με νεανικα ρουχα σε μεγαλα νουμερα και αγορασα καμποσα... με κανουν και νοιωθω τοσο ομορφα.. δεν χρειαζεται να φοραω κελεμπιες πια. εχει ρουχα που πραγματικα σου καλυπτουν περιφερεια κοιλιεσ... και οτι αλλο ...
ελπιδουλα ελα Βολο.. ενα σκ να δεις πως θα ξαναποκτησεις την θεληση να τα χασεις.. θα σε παω στα μπουζουκια να ξεφαντωσεις :P και θα σε γνωρισω στις φιλες μου. εμενα αυτες με βοηθησαν πολυ να ξαναπαρω τα πανω μου
και να κοιτιεμαι στον καθρεφτη και απο εκει που ελεγα χριστε μου τι χαλια που εισαι.. τωρα να λεω χμ.. τρωγεσε  :Stick Out Tongue: ( θελω πολυ ακομη βεβαια για να φτασω στο σημειο να μου λεω τι κουκλαρα εισαι ...)

----------


## alalumaki

Δύο διαφορετικές ματιές του ιδίου προβλήματος, ο ένας νοιώθει τη ζωή να φεύγει και το πρόβλημα να μένει και ο άλλος με 5 κιλά λιγότερα νοιώθει ότι ξανακέρδισε τον κόσμο...... Αχ, ζωίτσα πόσο χαίρομαι που είσαι αισιόδοξη και σκέφτεσαι με το ποτήρι μισογεμάτο, θα τα καταφέρεις αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι θα απολαύσεις και τη διαδρομή. 

Εγώ είμαι σαν την ελπιδούλα που είπε μεγάλη αλήθεια:

"Δεν ξερω αν αξιζει να μην ζω και να περιμενω αυτο το ονειρο να ρθει..μα ελα και που δεν ξερω να ζω χωρις να το περιμενω". 

Πόσες αλήθειες έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα που δεν τόλμησα ποτέ να πω σε κανέναν.........

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ελπιλίλα μου,σε νιώθω!Κι εγώ αναρρωτιέμαι...Δεν ξέρω...
Ζωήτσα,πολύ χαίρομαι για την ανεβασμένη σου διάθεση!Κράτα την εκεί ψηλά!

----------


## KALLIRGEO

κορίτσια (αλλά και αγόρια) όλες αξίζετε συγχαρητήρια και όλες είσαστε μοναδικές. Το μόνο παράπονό μου είναι που δε συμπέφτουν οι ώρες μας. Σας διαβάζω ανελιπώς κάθε μέρα και παίρνω κουράγιο. Τώρα βέβαια είμαι αρρωστούλα και δεν έχω διάθεση ούτε για γυμναστήριο ούτε για φαί ούτε για τίποτα. έχω και τη μικρούλα μου που θέλει συνέχεια παιχνίδι ενώ εγώ θέλω να είμαι συνέχεια στο κρεβάτι.... 
Καλά που είσαστε κι εσείς ρε παιδιά..
Έχω παραγγείλει τα lipotox αλλά ακόμα δε μου έχουν έρθει. άντε να γίνω καλά (καλοκαιριάτικο βρήκα κι εγώ να κρυώσω), να
μου έρθουν κι αυτά, να ξαναπάω γυμναστήριο, πας κι ανέβει λίγο η διάθεση...
Φιλάκια σε όλους...

----------


## alalumaki

Καλή αρχή Kallirgeo...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Περαστικά σου,KALLIGREO!Γρήγορα να επιστρέψεις σε παιχνίδια,διάδρομο κι ό,τι άλλο σου ανεβάζει τη διάθεση!

----------


## afro

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Αναφορικά με το LIPOTOX, σκέφτηκα να σας μεταδόσω και τη δική μου εμπειρία... μόλις το πήρα για πρώτη φορά (2 χάπια πρίν το μεσημεριανό) και ομολογώ πως μου έχει κόψει μαχαίρι την όρεξη! Νιώθω στον λαιμό μου ένα μούδιασμα, σαν να αισθάνομαι ότι δεν θέλω να ποτέ να ξανακαταπιώ φαγητό! Τώρα το καταπόσο αυτό είναι παρενέργεια δεν ξέρω...

Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα με τα κιλά μου (είμαι και μικρή ακόμα), απλά το 8μηνο πήρα 10 κιλά λόγω εργασιακού άγχους.. (ξες τι είναι να κάνεις έρευνα και να μη βρίσκεις τίποτα.. :Ρ) ε και το 'ριξα στο φαί και τώρα νιώθω λίγο αποσυντονισμένη.

Παρακολουθούσα τόσο καιρό τη συζήτηση παιδιά.. και ένα έχω να πώ : Συγχαρητήρια για το κουράγιο και την δύναμη που αποπνέετε, με την αλληλουποστήριξη και την αισιοδοξία μπορούμε να κάνουμε θαύματα!!! Το κλίμα του forum είναι πολύ ζεστό!

Θα σας ενημερώσω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες πως εξελίσσεται το πείραμα με τα LIPOTOX :)

Καλή προσπάθεια σ'όλους μας!!!



22 ετών / 158 cm / 70 kg

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς μας ήρθες,afro!
Καλή επαναφορά στην πρότερη της έρευνας κατάσταση!
Καλή σου δύναμη! Περιμένουμε ευχάριστες εξελίξεις...

----------


## KALLIRGEO

καλησπέρα παιδιά,,,
τί κάνετε?? Ξεκίνησα το LIPOTOX χτες (29/05) το βράδυ. Αυτό που είπε η AFRO το αισθάνθηκα και εγώ. Επίσης νοιώθω να με μπουχτίζει τόσο με το που το καταπίνω που δεν μπορώ να πιω και το προβλεπόμενο νερό. Πίνω κάτι άλλο (γάλα ή καφέ ή χυμό) για να μου αλλάξει η γεύση. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό??
Για το αν μου κόπηκε η όρεξη θα σας πω από αύριο. Επειδή είμαι και κρυωμένη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Είμαι βέβαι αρκετά καλύτερα και απο Δευτέρα λέω να επιστρέψω και στο γυμναστήριο.
Αfro καλή σου δύναμη και από εμένα παιδιά κουράγιο.. είμαστε τα παιδιά του lipotox, Ε όλο και κάτι θα καταφέρουμε

----------


## KALLIRGEO

[test

----------


## anastasio

paidia kalispera... egw pernw 2 bdomades ta LIPOTOX ... alla i zigarisa sta8eri...apo peina, ok peinaw ligotero kai trww ligotero alla i zigaria kollimeni!!!! eseis pou pairnete LIPOTOX exete dei kammia allagi?

----------


## KALLIRGEO

καλησπέρα εγώ τα παίρνω τώρα εδω και λίγες ημέρες και έχω χάσει κάποια γραμμάρια. Δεν κάνω δίαιτα αλλά έχω κόψει κάποια πράγματα και επίσης ξεκίνησα γυμναστήριο (δηλαδή πάω και κάνω μόνο διάδρομο). Θα περιμένω να περάσει λίγος καιρός και θα δω. Πάντως παρενέργειες μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω

----------


## Rea

Καλημέρα σας!
Ας καταθέσω κ εγώ την εμπειρία μου!
Ξεκίνησα από προχθές τα Lipotox. Επειδή είμαι ψιλοφοβιτσιάρα είπα να αρκεστώ στα δύο πριν το κυρίως γεύμα.
Το κακό με εμένα είναι οτι μεσημεριανό τρώω κατά τις 16.30, και πέφτω για ύπνο και η ζωή μου γενικότερα είναι καθιστική αν εξαιρέσεις τις δουλειές του σπιτιού που με πιάνει η μέση μου κάθε φορά.
Τον τελευταίο μήνα έκοψα τις τυρόπιτες, σπανακόπιτες κ ότι έχει να κάνει με το snack cafe του γραφείου, έτσι έφυγε το 1 kg. 
Τη Δευτέρα λοιπόν έφαγα ένα γιαουρτάκι και το μεσημέρι πήρα δύο χαπάκια. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να υπολογίσεις την ώρα, οι οδηγίες αναφέρουν μία ώρα πριν το γεύμα. Έτσι έφαγα λίγο νωρίτερα. Πεινούσα σαν λύκος αλλά ενώ άλλη φορά θα έπεφτα με τα μούτρα, χόρτασα με πολύ μικρή ποσότητα κ σαλάτα. Και μετά άρχισε να γουργουρίζει η κοιλιά μου, όχι όμως απο πείνα - λες κ γινόταν πόλεμος με τα λίπη ένιωθα. Ιδέα μου λέω θα είναι... Ξύπνησα κ είχα μια πείνα...δεν πήρα όμως άλλο χάπι μιας κ έφαγα φρούτα!

Χθές κατά τις 12.00 πήρα ένα χάπι και παράγγειλα μία μπαγκέτα light στη δουλειά γιατί δεν θα έτρωγα παρά μόνο το βράδυ. Ελα μου όμως που άργησαν να τη φέρουν κι άρχισε το γουργουρητό κ ένας τρομερός πονοκέφαλος.
Το καλό είναι οτι μου πέρασε με το που έφαγα. Είχα σκάσει. Και να το πάλι το γουργουρητό! Λες κ χωνεύεις, ένα περίεργο πράγμα.
Το βράδυ που ήμουν καλεσμένη σε τραπέζι πάλι άργησα να φάω. Πήρα 2 χάπια κ μετά το 40λεπτο νατος πάλι ο πονοκέφαλος. Μάλλον που πρέπει να συντονίσω τα γεύματα μου.Πάλι έφαγα λίγο κ έσκασα! Μια χαρά!
Σας συμβαίνει αυτό? Η οφείλεται μόνο στο άδειο στομάχι μου?

Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να τρώω υγιεινά το πρωί. Γάλα, φρούτα κ λαχανικά κ το μεσημέρι να χαπακώνομαι. Ισως πρέπει να προσέξω την ώρα που πίνω το χάπι ώστε να μην καθυστερώ το φαγητό, καλύτερα νωρίτερα παρά αργότερα.

Σίγουρα κάτι κάνει κ αυτό αλλά το σημαντικό είναι οτι σε βοηθάει ψυχολογικά.
Λες αφού χαπακώνομαι δεν θα φάω αυτή τη λιπαρή μπουκιά, ας τσιμπήσω λίγη σαλάτα. Παιδιά η σαλάτα μπροστά σας!
Ασε που πίνεις 3 1/2 ποτήρια νερό. Εγώ νερό δεν έπινα καθόλου κ χθές ήπια 2 μπουκάλια! Κ ξέρουμε όλοι οτι το νερό βοηθάει! Επίσης έκοψα τη ζάχαρη στον καφέ στη μισή κουταλίτσα για αρχή. Κ περιορισα τα γλυκά. Χθες έφαγα μίσή μπάλα παγωτό μετά το φαγητό ενώ σε άλλες συνθήκες θα έτρωγα κ 3. Κ ήταν μια χαρά κ δεν ζήλεψα κ δεν έφαγα πολύ, άσε που δεν μου έκανε κ τρελή όρεξη.
Κ πήρα απόφαση να γυμνάζομαι κ λίγο. Ελεγα γυμναστηριο αλλά δεν μένει χρόνος. Μετά διαδρομος δεν χωράει σπίτι, έχω ήδη ένα πολυόργανο. Οπότε κανένα ποδήλατο ίσως.

Σήμερα θα προσπαθήσω να φάω στο 40λεπτο κ θα σας ενημερώσω!

----------


## alalumaki

Καλωσήρθες Ρέα, καλά τα πας.... εγώ το μόνο που παρατήρησα με τα lipotox από τις 3 μέρες που τα έπερνα ήταν ένα απίστευτο φούσκωμα και μιά ευεξία, ίσως λόγω των βιταμινών, αλλά την όρεξη δεν μου την έκοψαν... Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## Rea

Kαλώς σας βρήκα!

Προς το παρόν δεν βλέπω κ πολλά!
Νιώθω όμως ότι μετά το φαγητό κάνει τη δουλειά του.

Παίρνεις κ τα έξι? 
Γιατί όπως ενέφερα παίρνω 2-3 μόνο!

Καλή συνέχεια κ σε εσένα, έχεις χάσει αρκετά κιλάκια - μπράβο!

Είναι απίστευτο πόσο ωραία νιώθουμε έστω κι αν χάσουμε μισό κιλό! Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους παιδιά!
Και ελπίζω να καταφέρουμε όλοι να βάλουμε λίγη άσκηση στο ρυθμό της ζωής μας!

----------


## alalumaki

Οχι δεν τα παίρνω πια τα πήρα μόνο για 4 μέρες.

----------


## gourounaki_ed

ego koritsia den 8a ksanaparo xapia gia tpt ston kosmo ekopsa k auta tis diskiliotitas.kala lene oti ola ta farmaka einai epikindina k oti kalo einai na ta apofeugoume.pados kali thxh se olous

----------


## alalumaki

Δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο.... κανονικά ούτε βιταμίνες δεν θα πρέπει να παίρνουμε, ας παίρνουμε τις βιταμίνες από τις τροφές... Εγώ μόλις και αν δω το πολυπόθητο 7 θα τα κόψω όλα..... Πάντως τώρα που ο οργανισμός μου συνήθισε τα νέα μου κιλά με ξαναπονάνε τα γόνατα μου, πρέπει να χάσω κι άλλα κιλά, δεν μπορώ να τρέχω και σε ορθοπεδικούς.....

----------


## daBubbleBlue

Εγώ πέρνω τα lipotox αλλά νιώθω κομμάτια.
Όταν λέμε κομμάτια είναι λίγο, χάλια εντελώς.
Εδώ που τα λέμε δεν ξέρω αν μου φταίνε τα χάπια , περνάω δύσκολα την πρώτη φάση της δίαιτας γενικότερα, δεν χάνω παρά μόνο γραμμάρια, έχω φρακάρει και αυτό με έχει ρίξει πολύ.
Σας έχει τύχει να κολλάει η ζυγαριά για μέρες και μέρες?
Τί κάνετε τότε?

----------


## alalumaki

Καλωσήρθες blue σκέτο, γιατί το υπόλοιπο είναι δύσκολο..... Τι εννοείς είσαι κομμάτια με τα lipotox εγώ 4 μέρες που τα έπαιρνα με τόσες βιταμίνες που έχουν ένοιωθα τρομερή ευεξία. Απλώς εμένα δεν μου έκοψαν την όρεξη και μου δημιούργησαν ένα τρομερό φούσκωμα.... Πάντως αν είσαι στην αρχή της δίαιτας δεν δικαιολογείται να έχεις κολλήσει κάτι κάνεις λάθος..........

----------


## daBubbleBlue

Ναι αλλά τι ?
Τηρώ τα γεύματα κλπ, δεν κλέβω.
Τα νεύρα μου !

Χάλια νιώθω μάλλον από τη διατροφή κι όχι από τα χάπια.

----------


## Liberty_ed

Kαλησπέρα...μετά από πολύ καιρό!
Ελπίζω όλοι και όλες να τα πάτε καλά με τις προσπάθειες σας, αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, πριν βγω στους δρόμους αύριο για αναζήτηση, είναι αν υπάρχει κάτι που να βλέπεις πολύ γρήγορα αποτελέσματα, ας πούμε μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα (οκ, μη φανταστείτε και πολύ, 2 κιλάκια πχ για οργανισμό που καίει εύκολα, και με διάθεση για γυμναστική.) 
Ας πούμε το lipodox έχει τόσο γρήγορα αποτελέσματα; Αν όχι, κάτι άλλο;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## treliksanthia

HI SE OLOUS EIMAI KAINOURGIO MELOS ALLA EIPA KAI EGO NA EKFRASO TIN APOPSI MOU GIA TA LIPOTOX!ARXIKA EIMOUNA KATA TO XAPION KAI FISIKA KATELIKSA KAI EGO NA TA PERNO ! PERNO TA LIPOTOX EDO KAI MIAMISI EBDOMADA PERIPOU KAI ENO DEN TROO SXEDON KATHOLOU KAI NIOTHO OTI EXO XASEI KILA I ZIGARIA EINAI EKEI KOLIMENI ! ANTE KAI AYTO LIGO TO KAKO TO OTI ME TO POU THA PARO TO XAPI PRIZOMAI MEXRI NA SKASO!EKTOS TO OTI DEN XORAEI TIPOTA NA FAO I KOILIA PRIZETE PARA POLI ! IPARXEI KAPIOS I KAPOIA POU NA TA EXEI DOKIMASEI KAI NA EXEI PATHEI TO IDIO?

----------


## aroulis

Kalispera se olous. Eimai kainourgio melos kai tha thela na moirastw tin empeiria mou apo to lipotox mazi sas. Kanw diaita (sxetika afstiri) kai gimnastiki (mia apo ta idia) edw kai 5 evdomades me parallili proslipsi lipotox. Exasa 8 kila kai sigkekrimena apo ta 93 epesa sta 85. Simfwnw oti se kapoious isws den leitourgei to idio apotelesmatika. pistevw oti einai thema organismou kai an sindiazetai me gimnastiki kai diatrofi swsti. Apo mona tous ta xapia den kanoun thafmata. Ipostirizoun apla mia skliri prospatheia pou xreiazetai na kanoume. Se prwti fasi to ksekinima mia diaitas kai i eggrafi se ena gimnastirio einai to kalitero.
Filakia se olous kai kali sinexeia stis prospatheies sas.

----------


## elpida_ed

δεν ξέρω, εγώ 8α ξεκινήσω τώρα τα lipotox
Τα παίρνουν κάτιφίλες μου γτ μια άλλη φίλη μας είδε μεγάλη διαφορά
Αυτο πο μας είπε είναι ότι μπορεί να μην έβλεπε μεγάλη διαφορά στη ζυγαριά αλλα έβλεπε στα ρούχα
έχανε πόντους
8α τα δοκιμάσω κ μετά το πρώτο κουτί 8α σας πω

----------


## mariaki84

xmmmm....egw pali exw dokimasei ta xs...kai alli mia vlakeia pou leei oti exei 30 votana klp
ta xs ta epairna parallhla me diatrofi eixa dei kapoia apotelesmata alla dn kserw an ofeilontan sta xapia i stin diatrofi.....pantws to xapi pou eprepe na pairnw to prwi mou dimioyrgouse aforhto priksimo!!!!i de alli vlakeia me ta 30 votana itan s ena mpoukalaki opou eprepe na to dialiw se ena litro nero kai kata ti diarkeia tis imeras na to pinw...perito na sas pw oti itan mia ahdia kai peran aftou pou na kouvalisw olokliro boukali m afti tin ahdiastiki kitrinila sti douleia kai na to pinw!!!oute kai m afto eida apotelesma!!!genika lew na mn peftw s eafti tin pagida me ta farmaka...giati kserw pws iparxoun pio ugeiois tropoi na xasoume kila....xreiazetai megalh dynamh psyxhs gia na nikisoume tis orekeis mas!!!otan vroume ton tropo exoume kerdisei tin maxi!!!!

----------


## paraskeyh

καλησπερα παιδια ειμαι νεο μελος εδω και θελω να σας πω και εγω την εμπειρια μου.Ειμαι 25 χρονων και ημουν 115 κιλα με υψος 1.68.Εχασα αποτον Γεναρη 35 κιλα μονη μου και τωρα εχω κολλησει.Αποφασισα να παρω τα lipotox για να χασω τα τέλευταια 10 κιλα τα ξεκινησα την δευτερα.Κοβουν οντως την ορεξη και προς το παρον δειχνουν να εχουν αποτελεσματα.Παρενεργειες δεν εχω δει ακομα αν και μια γνωστη που εχω και τα πηρε λεει οτι κανουν μελαγχολια προς το παρον ειμαι μια χαρα.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

Παρασκευη καλως σε
καλη επιτυχια στον στοχο σου και κυριως σου ευχομαι μια επιτυχημενη και σταθερη συντηρηση.
εκανες τεραστια προοδο και μπραβο σου!
ελπιζω και ευχομαι να τα καταφερες με ισορροπημενη διατροφη κι οχι με στερητικες διαιτες κι ανθυγειινες επιλογες.

η απορια μου και αντιρρηση μου ειναι, γιατι καταφευγεις στα χαπια τωρα, ενω τα καταφερνεις τοσο καλα!
1)τα κολληματα που ανεφερες ξεκολλανε μονα τους με ηρεμια και σταθεροτητα.ηταν αδυνατον να μην κολλησεις σε καποια φαση με τοσο μεγαλη απωλεια.
2)μετα τοσο καιρο διατα που ειναι μια δοκιμασια του οργανισμου,βαζεις ξαφνικα και τα χαπια 
που ισως απορρυθμιζουν τις ισορροπιες..
3)και μονη σου το λες οτι κοβουν την ορεξη, οποτε δεν κανουν τπτ στο κολλημα, που ειναι αντιδραση του μεταβολισμου, δεν εχει να κανει με την ορεξη.

αυτα και ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να σταθεροποιηθεις στο νεο σου βαρος.

----------


## Angelikig

Ξεκίνησα με τα LIPOTOX εδώ κ 2 μέρες κ πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι νιώθω σαφώς πολύ καλύτερα και όντως κόβουν την όρεξη, ίσως όχι από την πρώτη μέρα αλλά μετά συμβαίνει. Νιώθω ότι είναι η τελευταία μου ελπίδα για να συνεχίσω την δίαιτα που μώλις ξεκίνησα αφού το μόνιμο πρόβλημα το τελευταίο καιρό είναι ότι δεν έχει διάρκεια. Για να δούμε.. πρέπει να χάσω 10 κιλά!

----------


## gina_ed

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα!!!

Έχω δοκιμάσει και τα δυο χαπάκια.

Tα ΧS τα ξεκίνησα πέρσι τον Ιούνιο κι ενώ ήμουν στα 91 κιλά με ύψος 1,64.Χρησιμοποίησα 3 κουτιά σε συνδυασμό με δίαιτα (μια παραλλαγή Ατκινς) και έχασα σε 1,5 μήνα 9 κιλά.
Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στα χάπια ή στην δίαιτα μόνο πάντως το ψυχολογικο τρικ των χαπιών με βοήθησε να συνεχίσω.
Πιστεύω πως χωρίς αυτά ίσως να είχα χάσει 1με 2 κιλά λιγότερο.
Κι ενώ στόχευα ολοταχώς και με ψυχολογία σούπερ να φύγω απο την δεκάδα των 80 (άλλο ψυχολογικό μου τρικ αυτό να μετράω τα κιλά σε δεκάδες η δεκάδα των 90,των 80,των 70) μένω χωρίς δουλειά και βρίσκω παρηγοριά στον καλό μου φίλο το φαγητό......


Φέτος το καλοκαίρι και ενώ είμαι 95 κιλά μια φίλη μου σύστησε τα Lipotox.
Σε εκεινη είχαν αποτελέσματα, σε μένα παρόλο που ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο δεν είχα κάνει καμμία δίαιτα και υποτίθεται ο οργανισμος μου ήταν ξεκούραστος, δεν είδα αποτέλεσμα.
Πήρα ένα κουτί χωρίς καμμία παράλειψη χαπιού και με την ίδια διατροφή κι έχασα μόλις 2 κίλα.

Δεν λέω πως δεν έχουν αποτελέσματα απλά κατέληξα στο ότι κάθε οργανισμός ανταποκρίνεται διαφορετικά.

----------


## Evaki_Blue

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!
ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ LIPOTOX ΟΜΩΣ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥΚΥΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΩΟΘΗΚΕΣ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑ!!
ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ!!

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!

----------


## elpida_ed

Καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις την γυναικολόγο σου φαντάζομαι
Τώρα από την άλλη φυτικά είναι... δεν ξέρω
παρεπιπτόντως να πω όσον αφορά τα lipotox
ότι ναι μεν δεν έχω δει μεγάλη διαφορά στη ζυγαριά αλλά εχω δει διαφορά στο σώμα και στα ρούχα μου. Ξεπρήστικα ρε παιδί μου. Στο τέλος του κουτιού θα σας ξαναπώ

----------


## sofiak

na sas pw k egw ti 3erw gia ta lipotox...gnwrizw kopela i opoia mesa se 4 mines enw itan xontri..exei ginei agnwristii!!!!tis exei pesei i koilia k ta kreata tis exoun fugei!!se sundiasmo me gumnastiki tin exoun voithisei para polu k exei ginei allos anthropws!!!! to mono einai ta neura pou exei alla itan neuriki apo panta,den nomizw na ftaiei auto!!!k oso gia tis zugaries min dinetai simasia... metrithite me mia mezoura k an xanetai pontous ti sas noiazoun ta kila...oi pontoi metrane.. gw einai i deuteri mera pou pernw ta lipotox alla se skoni me geusi sokolata.. i alithia einai oti mou kovoun tin ore3i k kanw to programma pou exei mesa mporeis na xaseis se duo mines mexri 10 kila.. auto to rofima se krataei oli mera sxedon k exei apisteuti geusi...twra gia to an tha adynatisw...tha sas pw.....oti alli erwtisi exete peite mou...

----------


## Rkaz

Καλημέρα σε όλους!




Έχει ακούσει κανείς κάτι για τα Lipotox extreme 7 day ή τo έχει δοκιμάσει?

----------


## eLeNa_Psy

καλησπέρα σας !!! είμαι καινούρια στο forum και θα ήθελα να ρωτίσω κάτι σχετικά με τα lipotox..
αγόρασα τα lipotox χτές και γράφει πάνω ένα δισκίο το πρωί, 2 δισκία μια ώρα πριν απο κάθε ημερήσιο κύριο γεύμα..
η φαρμακοποιός που τα πήρα, μου είπε να παίρνω ένα το μεσημέρι και ένα το βράδυ.. αλλά ένας φίλος μου είπε να τα παίρνω κανονικά όπως γράφει στο κουτί.. εγώ πρωινό δεν τρώω, να παίρνω ένα δισκίο το πρωί? ή μήπως δεν είναι καλά να το παίρνω χωρίς να έχω φάει?

----------


## mara32

Εγω πηρα το Lipotox extreme 7 day , ειναι υποκαταστατο γευματος και μεσα στο κουτι σου λεει πως πρεπει να παιρνεις και τα χαπια.... κατα τα αλλα εχει πολυ ωραια γευση σοκολατας και σε χορταινει αρκετα .. εχει καθε φακελακι 147 θερμιδες και αν το πιεις με γαλα 232 . Εγω λογο δυσανεξιας στο γαλα το πινω με νερο και ειναι πολυ καλο και ετσι. τωρα για αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ νωρις αλλα αν ενα γευμα σου εχει μονο 147 θερμιδες κατι θα χασεις...

----------


## myrtali

Γειά σας και από μένα!

Σήμερα άρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ το Lipotox, και τα δισκία και το υποκατάστατο γεύματος. Ελπίζω να φέρει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα γιατί χρειάζομαι να πάρω κουράγιο από κατι καλό να πάρω κουράγιο.Θα σας ενημερώσω πως πάει!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα. τι ειναι το υποκαταστατο?
αντι για φαγητο δλδ? πινεις αυτο?και σε κραταει???

----------


## anna*1979*

Καλημερα σε ολους.μολις τωρα σας ανακαλυψα ψαχνωντας στο διαδυκτιο πληροφοριες για το lipotox.Βρε παιδια μηπως μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?Αγορασα χθες το lipotox extreme 7(φακελακια υποκαταστατα γευματος)τα οποια δεν ξερω πως να τα παρω.Ενω ο φαρμακοποιος μου ειπε 1 φακελακι την ημερα αντι για γευμα..μεσα διαβαζω οτι τις 2 πρωτες μερες πρεπει να παρω 3,και τις υπολοιπες απο 2.και κατι αλλο:οσο καιρο τα παιρνω,τι θα πρεπει να τρωω?Υπαρχει καποιο συγκεκριμενο πλανο?οι οδηγιες στο κουτι ειναι πολυ μπερδεμα....HELP!!!(Υ.Γ:ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ 8-10 ΚΙΛΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ)

----------


## myrtali

Πρόκειται για φακελάκια που διαλύεις τη σκόνη σε νερό ή γάλα άπαχο και έχεις ένα υποκατάστατο γεύματος με όλα τα θρεπτικά στοιχεία που χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός.Το αν σε κρατάει έχει να κάνει με το πως έχεις συνηθίσει να τρως. Τις 2 πρώτες μέρες δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα, σήμερα , 3η μέρα είχα μια λιγούρα στη δουλειά. Για μένα δεν είναι πρόβλημα η πείνα όσο η επιθυμία μου για γλυκά και ζυμαρικά. Για πολύ καιρό ήταν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά μου και δυσκολεύομαι να τα κόψω

----------


## anna*1979*

εστειλα mail στην εταιρια και μου απαντησαν οτι μαζι με τα φακελακια,πρεπει να παιρνω και τα χαπια.ΚΟΥΦΟ?δεν το ηξερα...και κατι ακομα:η διατροφη που δινει ειναι πολυ πολυ αυστηρη παιδια.ελεος...ασε το οικονομικο.δηλαδη για 2 εβδομαδες 30+30 και αν πας για μηνα..120 ευρω.τελος παντων..εγω θα το δοκιμασω και βλεπουμε.
οποια και οποιος θελει ας μου στειλει στο msn
[email protected]
filia polla

----------


## tziz

καλησπέρα! εγώ ξεκίνησα την τρίτη τα χάπια, αλλά το πολύ 3 την ημέρα. ισχύει ότι κόβουν την όρεξη πάρα πολύ! ούτε λιγούρες, ούτε τίποτα!! αλλά επειδή διάβασα διάφορα εδώ΄, είμαι επιφυλακτική...ελπίζω να κάνουν δουλεία!! το κακό είναι ότι έχουν μία περίεργη γεύση (όσο γρήγορα κι αν τα καταπιώ!!)..ισχύει το ίδιο και για άλλα σκευάσματα;

φιλιά! καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## ΦΕΘΗ

Καλημέρα! Παίρνω τα lipotox, χάπια και φακελάκια, εδώ και τρεις εβδομάδες, και από 89,5 κιλά έχω κατέβει στα 81,5. Είναι καταπληκτικό! Δεν πεινάω, δε με νοιάζει πια το φαγητό, και κάθε 7η μέρα που είναι μέρα χάριτος (κατά το πρόγραμμα), τρώω μέχρι και γλυκά. Βέβαια, εκεί που έτρωγα άνετα ένα κουτί ντόνατς, τώρα στο μισό καημένο ντονατσάκι δεν αντέχω άλλο, οπότε, για τα δικά μου δεδομένα, ακόμα και η 7η μέρα είναι μέρα δίαιτας. Τα συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα. 
Και κάτι άλλο, τρομερά σημαντικό: Επειδή, ούσα λαίμαργη και παχύσαρκη, η διατροφή μου απείχε πολύ από το υγειινό και ισορροπημένο, έχω παρατηρήσει τορμερή διαφορά και στη γενικότερη κατάσταση του οργανισμού μου. Νοιώθω καλύτερα, έχω περισσότερες δυνάμεις, δεν έχω νεύρα πια, πάει η κατάθλιψη, παίζω με τα παιδιά μου... εγώ, που, για να σηκωθώ από τον καναπέ, έπρεπε να κάνω μισή ώρα για να το πάρω απόφαση και να έχω πιει τρεις εσπρέσο (α, έκοψα και τον καφέ! δεν έχω ανάγκη τον καφέ! και τα αναψυκτικά! απίστευτο!). Αντέχω! Και συνεχίζω! Και προπαντός, εύκολα. Να φανταστείτε, μαγειρεύω για την υπόλοιπη οικογένεια και δεν έχω επιθυμία ούτε να δοκιμάσω το φαγητό. Ούτε το γλυκό! 
Σημειωτέον ότι, στα χρόνια που παλεύω με τα κιλά μου, έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα. Από τελείως στέρηση φαγητού, μέχρι ινστιτούτα αδυνατίσματος (τρία διαφορετικά) και εταιρία διανομής διαιτητικού φαγητού. Τίποτα, και το λέω με πλήρη συνείδηση, δεν είχε αυτά τα αποτελέσματα. Και είναι γρήγορο! Μεγάλο πράγμα να μη βλέπεις μπροστά σου το απογοητευτικό χάος του χρόνου για να χάσεις βάρος. Επίσης, είναι σημαντικό ότι δεν φοβάμαι τα Χριστούγεννα που έρχονται. Θα παίρνω τα χαπάκια μου και θα τρώω κανονικά (δεδομένου βέβαια ότι μου έχει κοπεί η όρεξη) και θα κάνω το πιο ελαφρύ πρόγραμμα που γράφει μέσα η συσκευασία (δηλαδή ένα φακελάκι κάθε δύο μέρες ως υποκατάστατο του κύριου γεύματος) για τις ημέρες των γιορτών. 
Αυτά. Θα σας ενημερώσω για την πορεία μου στο μέλλον. Πάντως, δοκιμάστε το, αξίζει τα λεφτά του. Σκεφτείτε μόνο ότι κοστίζει πολύ λιγότερο από την τυρόπιτα, τον καφέ και το γλυκάκι που τρώγαμε στο δρόμο...

----------


## tziz

Καλησπέρα Φέθη! κατ'αρχάς μπράβο για τα αποτελέσματα!! αλλά και για την ανεβασμένη διάθεση σου!! σου είναι εύκολο να περιγράψεις το διατροφικό σου πρόγραμμα; είναι πολύ σημαντικά τα 8 κιλά, και θέλω να δω αν μπορώ κι εγώ να το εφαρμόσω..αλήθεια, αν δεν σε πειράζει, πόσο χρονών είσαι; κι επίσης γυμνάζεσαι παράλληλα;

----------


## lola_ed

καλησπερα !!! και χρονια πολλα!!!
ειμαι 1.69 και 123 κιλα τα οποια τα πηρα τα 35 σε ενα χειμωνα μετα εμεινα εγκυος πηρα αλλα 12 μετα εχασα σε ινστιτουτο καποια κιλα (δεν ετρωγα τιποτα !!! και το εννοω μολις αρχισα να τρωω παλι τα ξαναπηρα συν καποια επιπλεον.) τελος παντων .Δεν ημουν ποτε υπερβαρη ουτε σαν παιδι παντα μετρια γυμναζομουν ,μετα ανακαλυψα οτι εχω υποθυρεοειδισμο δεν εξηγουταν αλλιως τοσα κιλα ετσι ξαφνικα ενω παντα ημουν απο 65 μεχρι 75 .Η ενδοκρινολογος μου ειπε οτι για να χασω πρεπει να να τρωω μεχρι 1000 θερμιδες το πολυ για ολη μου την ζωη συν την αγωγη που παιρνω και ασκηση δυο φορες την μερα.(ΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ?) τελος παντων μου εδωσε πριν λιγα χρονια τα ΞΕΝΙΚΑΛ τα οποια δεν ειχαν καμμια μα καμμια επιδραση σε μενα δεν εχασα ουτε γραμμαριο!!! ειχε και διαφορες παρενεργιες εντερικες :ρ ετσι ειπα οτι δεν θα ξαναχρησιμοποιησω χαπια κτλ κτλ εδω ενα ντεπον να παρω και το σκεπτομαι δυο τρεις φορες. Πριν απο μια εβδομαδα βρεθηκα στο φαρμακειο να κοιταω τα λιποτοξ ρωτησα την φαρμακοποιο μου ειπε οτι τα παιρνουν καποιοι και ειναι πολυ ευχαριστημενοι ,τις ζηταω να δω το χαρτι που εχει μεσα κοιταω δεν εγραφε παρενεργειες πουθενα !!! μονο γενικες πληροφοριες και το προγραμμα που πρεπει να ακολουθησει κανεις.ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ ΚΑΠΩΣ!!! ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΕΙ ΕΓΡΑΦΕ !!! ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΘΥΡΕΟΕΙΔΗ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ!!! ΑΥΤΑ ΟΛΑ με εκαναν να αφησω κατω το κουτι και να ψαξω στο ιντερνετ να δω τι μπορω να βρω,ετσι βρηκα αυτο το φορουμ που μου αρεσε πολυ και ειπα να γραψω και εγω την αποψη μου.Οποιος γνωριζει κατι αλλο ας το προσθεσει.ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!

----------


## TzTonia

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά και από μένα.

lola, τα lipotox τα γνώρησα και εγώ από forum αδυνατίσματος ψάχνωντας στο Internet διάφορες πληροφορίες για τους παχύσαρκους.

Έχω σκοπό να τα ξεκινήσω αμέσως μετά τις γιορτές μαζί και με μια ακόμα προσπάθεια αδυνατίσματος ελπίζω και η τελευταία.

Έτυχε όμως σε αυτό το διάστημα να συναντηθώ με φίλη από τα παλιά και μιλώντας για τα κιλά μας  :Smile:  μου είπε ότι ήταν περίπου 4 μέρες που τα είχε ξεκινήσει.
Ήταν πολύ νωρίς για να μου πει βέβαια αποτελέσματα (μόλις 4 ημέρες) αλλά όσον αφορά παρενέργιες δεν έχει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και μάλιστα παρατήρησε το γεγονός ότι από τό τέλος της δεύτερης ημέρας δεν ήταν τόσο πολύ έντονο το αίσθημα της πείνας της και η διάθεση για τα γλυκά της έχει κοπεί τελειώς.

Το εν λόγω άτομο πήρε και τα χάπια lipotox αλλά και τα φακελάκια και το βράδυ μου είπε εκτός απροόπτου (έξοδο, γιορτή, συνάντηση με φίλους) το γεύμα της είναι το φακελάκι lipotox.

Εγώ θα έχω προσωπικές εντυπώσεις σε λίγες μέρες από τώρα  :Smile: 

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για αυτές τις γιορτινές ημέρες με υγεία και αγάπη.!

----------


## lola_ed

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ !!! καλη αρχη Τονια !! μεσα απ την καρδια μου ευχομαι να μην χρειαστει αλλη προσπαθεια να ειναι η τελευταια αυτη και να απαλαγεις για παντα !!! :-)

----------


## dellirose

καλημερα

----------


## dellirose

Καλημέρα και χρονια πολλά με υγεία και λιγότερα κιλά !!!!!!!!!!!
Κάποτε στη ζωή μου υπήρξα το ασχημόπαπο που έγινε κύκνος κατάφερα μέσα σε 2 χρόνια να χάσω 30 κιλααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Από τα 85 έφτασα 55 με ύψος 1,63 Αγγιξα όμως τα όρια της ανορεξίας γιατί σταδιακά δεν έτρωγα σχεδόν τίποτα και γυμναζόμουν πολύ....αυτά σε ηλικία 17 χρονών, αργοτερα έβαζα και έχανα συνέχεια κιλά γιο-γιο μια 70 κιλα μια 58 μια 65 Πλέον χάνω κιλά πάρα πολύ δύσκολα κανένας διαιτολόγος δεν κατάφερε να μου δώσει ιδανικές συμβουλές όλα αυτά που λένε για κάποιον που σε όλη του τη ζωή προσπαθει να κρατήσει το ιδανικό βάρος είναι γνωστά. Εχω δόσει πολλά χρήματα υποτιθετε σε πολυ μεγάλους διαιτολόγους με μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές κτλ Το μεγάλο μου ερώτημα που το θέτω και σε σας ήταν και είναι πως μπορώ να αυξήσω περα από την γυμναστική τις καυσεις ? ? Γιατι έπρεπε με δίαιτες δεν έχανα παρά ένα κιλό το μήνα και αν ? Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ μια διαιτολόγο που μου είπε μπορείτε να ξαναπάτε στα 55 κιλά αλλά πως θα τα κρατήσετε???? ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣ εμένα ρωτάει εκείνη τη δουλειά κάνει. Τέλος πάντων το τελευταίο χρόνο το παλεύω καλύτερα πριν 3 μήνες ήμουν 58 κιλά έβαλα πηγα στα 61 και προσπαθώ παλι να κατέβω άρχισα δίαιτες τίποτα κάτι γραμμάρια ............ώσπου θυμίθηκα τα LIPOTOX τα είχα πάρει ξανά όταν είχαν πρωτοβγεί αλλά επειδή τότε ήθελα να χάσω 2-3 κιλάκια και είχα πολύ δουλειά δεν έδωσα συμασία στη θαμαυτουργή δράση τους ( έχω δοκιμάσει ό,τι σχεδόν κυκλοφορεί τσάγια, βότανα, χάπια ανανά, βρωμελίνη τιποταααααααα !!!!!!! ) Οτι λέει η Φέθη ισχύει Μπορείς να συνδιάσεις τα φακελάκια με τα χάπια για απόλυτα σιγουρα αποτελέσματα και φυσικά τρώγοντας μόνο ότι σου λέει μέσα στον οδηγό τίποτα παραπάνω----- Το ξέρω είναι λίγα αλλά κορίτσια καμία όρεξη για φαί πρωσοπικά αν εξαιρέσουμε την συχνουρία καμιά παρενέργια Οπως γράφουν όλοι σχεδον επειδη δεν πεινάς μπορείς να κάνεις την αυστηρή δίαιτα Σκεφτείται πόσες απο εμάς έχουν λομοκτονήσει και δεν δεν έχουν χάσει ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΟ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ /// ΧΑΠΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ///. Ζυγίστηκα μετά τις αμαρτωλές μέρες των γιορτών έφτασα 63,6 κιλαααα !!!!! κόντεψα να πάθω εγκεφαλικό μετά από μια μερά LIpotox φακελάκι και χάπια έχασα 2 ΚΙΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ !!!!!!!!! Σαν αύριο ήμουν 61,6 κιλά ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕΕΕΕ ????????????/ 
Είναι ΛΙΓΟ ακριβό τα 10 κιλά κοστιζούν κάπου 150 ευρω χονρικά Σκεφτητε όμως πόσα μας έχουν πάρει κατά καιρούς τα ινστιτούντα -- Αξίξει να δοκιμάστε αλλά χωρίς ατασταλείες ---- ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΉ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ -------
ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΩ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ!!!!!!!

----------


## porki

καλη χρονια παιδακια..
Τι διαιτολογιο δηνουν με το lipotox?

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by dellirose_
> 
> Είναι ΛΙΓΟ ακριβό τα 10 κιλά κοστιζούν κάπου 150 ευρω χονρικά


Τι σημαίνει αυτό;Αν αντιλαμβάνομαι σωστά μιλάς για τα LIPOTOX.Πώς εγγυάται η συγκεκριμένη απώλεια σε σχέση με την τιμή;

----------


## porki

κανεις εδω????

----------


## NADINE_ed

Έλα,porki 
Τι συμβαίνει;

----------


## porki

θελω να μαθω ποια διατροφη ακολουθεις αν περνεις lipotox

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λυπάμαι,αλλά προσωπικά δε γνωρίζω...Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ χημικά σκευάσματα αδυνατίσματος...Ελπίζω κάποιος να απαντήσει...

----------


## porki

εσυ nadine τι κανεις για να αδυνατισεις?εγω και παλι σ...α τα εκανα  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

χαχαχαχαχα! Να'σαι καλά,porki! Μ'έκανες και γέλασα! Τι κάνω για ν'αδυνατίσω; Πολύ καλή ερώτηση!Έλα μου ντε!
Πάντως από την τελευταία μου"δίαιτα"πήρα 35 κιλά! Λες να κάνω καμιά άλλη; Σαν να μην έχει αποτελέσματα!  :Smile:

----------


## dellirose

Πολυ γενικά ημερησιως 1 παλάμη πρωτεινης 1 σαλάτα και 1 φρούτο και ανά 6 μέρες τρως ότι θες πίνοντας μόνο τα χάπια και όχι το υποκατάστατο γεύματος Το φαγητό είναι δείγμα γιατί τρως το υποκατάστατο και τα χάπια που ουσιαστικά αυτά σε κρατάν

----------


## porki

ox sorry νομιζα οτι και εσυ κανεις κατι....

----------


## NADINE_ed

:Smile:  Μ'αρεσει που μου ζητάς και συγνώμη...
Αυτήν την περίοδο χωρίς να το αποκαλώ "δίαιτα"περιορίζω τις διατροφικές μου συνήθειες,έστω σε ποσότητα,σε πρώτη φάση.
Μόλις φύγουν τα πρώτα κιλάκια,θ'αρχίσω διάδρομο και κάποια μέθοδο,που να μην την εκλαμβάνω ως δίαιτα.Μάλλον αυτή των WW.
Εντωμεταξύ δουλεύω μέσα μου τους λόγους για τους οποίους χρειάζομαι το φαγητό(ευτυχώς τελευταία υπάρχει σημαντική εξέλιξη)
Επίσης αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω τα reductil,αν και δεν τα πολυπιστεύω και στην περίπτωση που όλα τα παραπάνω αποτύχουν 
θα αρχίσω να συζητώ για κάποια επέμβαση με προτίμηση την ολική πτύχωση στομάχου και ελπίδα να συνίσταται στην περίπτωση μου...
Αυτό είναι το σχέδιο μου και μόλις ξεκίνησε!Είμαι αισιόδοξη,παρά τις ψυχολογικές κατά περιόδους μεταπτώσεις μου...Θα δείξει...

----------


## ΦΕΘΗ

Να 'μαι πάλι! Πέρασε καιρός, να τα νέα για την προσπάθειά μου: Πριν τις γιορτές είχα ήδη φτάσει στα 79 κιλά με τα lipotox. Μετά, όπως άλλωστε προγραμμάτιζα, σταμάτησα τη διατροφή που ορίζουν για απώλεια 20 κιλών (αυτή συνίσταται σε 1 χάπι το πρωί και μετά από 15 λεπτά 1 μονάδα πρωτεΐνης και 1 φρούτο από τη λίστα που δίνουν, 2 χάπια το μεσημέρι και μετά από μία ώρα 1 φακελάκι και 1 κούπα σαλάτα και το ίδιο το βράδυ- αυτά για την πρώτη εβδομάδα. Τη δεύτερη αλλάζει το μεσημεριανό και γίνεται 1 πρωτεΐνη με μία κούπα σαλάτα. Για τις υπόλοιπες εβδομάδες εναλλάσσονται η πρώτη και η δεύτερη εβδομάδα) Μέσα λοιπόν στις γιορτές έπαιρνα 1 χάπι το πρωί, 2 το μεσημέρι και 2 το βράδυ, και από φαγητό του έδωσα και κατάλαβε! Μιλάμε για ποσότητες. Το αποτέλεσμα, δεν πήρα ούτε γραμμάριο... Ξεκινάω λοιπόν αισίως πάλι σήμερα, από τα 79 κιλά, με στόχο τα 65 (δεν ζητάω και πολλά...)
Όσον αφορά το αν γυμνάζομαι, όχι, δεν γυμνάζομαι. Εκτός του ότι βαριέμαι ασύστολα, έχω μεγάλη οικογένεια (τέσσερα παιδάκια από 10 ετών μέχρι ενός) και αυτό σημαίνει απλά ότι δεν μπορώ να βγω έξω μόνη μου, δεν μπορώ για λόγους ασφαλείας να ενεργοποιήσω το διάδρομο που έχω, αφού τα νινάκια μου έρχονται κι αυτά και μπορεί να τα βρω εκτοξευμένα σε κανέναν τοίχο, και σημαίνει και όλα τα άλλα που έχετε υπόψη οι μαμάδες που δεν έχετε τη σωτήρια και ευλογημένη εναλλακτική λύση της γιαγιάς. Έτσι, το λέω χωρίς περιστροφές, ναι, ό,τι κατάφερα, το οφείλω στα χημικά. Και δεν νοιώθω τύψεις. Και θα συνεχίσω, γιατί αισθάνομαι καλά. Όσον αφορά τις ενστάσεις για τα χημικά, πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι για να φτάσω στα 90 κιλά (100 έγκυος!!!), δεν έχω και πολύ καλή σχέση με την υγιεινή διατροφή. Όχι από άποψη, ούτε από προτίμηση. Κρατήστε όμως κι εσείς ισορροπημένη διατροφή με τους τρελούς ρυθμούς που έχω εγώ, και μετά πέστε μου πώς το κάνατε να το κάνω κι εγώ. Εξάλλου, τα lipototox το λένε στη συσκευασία τους, ότι προορίζονται και για άτομα που δεν μπορούν να ασκηθούν. 
Και κάτι άλλο πολύ ενθαρρυντικό: Ζήλεψε και ο άντρας μου, και ξεκίνησε κι αυτός. Και με τον τουρμπομεταβολισμό που έχουν οι άντρες, κατάφερε σε δύο εβδομάδες και έχασε 7 κιλά. Μετά σταμάτησε για τις γιορτές, όπως κι εγώ, και συνεχίζει τώρα. Σημειωτέον ότι κάνει το απλό, εύκολο πρόγραμμα, δηλαδή παίρνει πρωί μεσημέρι βράδυ τα χάπια, τρώει κανονικά αλλά λιγότερο όσο μπορεί και κάθε δεύτερη μέρα αντικαθιστά το κύριο γεύμα με ένα φακελάκι. Αυτά.

----------


## dellirose

το ΜΑΓΙΚΟ ΦΙΛΤΡΟ !!!!!!!!!!ΜΕ ΤΟ LIPOTOX ΣΕ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΧΑΣΑ 4 ΚΙΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ 59,6 ΘΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΡΙΝ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΕΓΓΡΑΨΑ ΟΤΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ 63,6 
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΥΠΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΖΥΓΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ 1 ΚΙΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΤΤΑΡΙΤΙΔΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΠΕΙ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ 53 ΕΧΩ ΥΨΟΣ 1,63

----------


## myrtali

dellirose εννοείς ότι με τα Lipotox είδες σε 4 μέρες , εκτός από -4 κιλά, και διαφορά στην κυτταρίτιδα;;; Εγώ έκανα το πρόγραμμα για 4 μέρες, δεν είδα διαφορά ούτε ενα γραμμάριο , απογοητεύτηκα και το παράτησα!  :Frown:

----------


## dellirose

myrtaki πήρες και τα χαπια και το φακελάκι ? Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Κοίτα την περίπτωση του μέλους ΦΕΘΗ σελίδα 11 έχασε και εκείνη πάρα πολύ γρήγορα κιλά και ο ανδρας της ! Εγω προσπαθώ να κάνω ότι λέει μέσα το διαιτολόγιο που είναι πάρα πολύ αυστηρό κάνω και καμιά παρασπονδοία πχ έφαγα 2 μπισκότα μικρά σήμερα !!! Τέλος πάντων ! Σήμερα δεν έχασα τίποτα ήταν υπερβολή τα 4 κιλά και το περίμενα αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα συνεχίσω να χάνω ..... αυτοί οι ρυθμοί των πρώτων ημερών ήταν παράλογοι------ Οσο για την κυτταρίτιδα ναι φευγει αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι θέμα των lipοtox αλλά πάντα με την απώλεια λίπους είναι φυσικό να μειώνεται ................Βέβαια το πιο σημαντικό που γράφουν όλοι και ισχύει και σε μένα είναι ότι δεν πεινάω καθόλου μα καθόλου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αν επιτρέπετε πόσα κιλά και ύψος έχεις ?? 
Μήπως έκανες κάτι λάθος ή έτρωγες ????????? Δεν ξέρω και εγώ να φανταστείς ανήκω στο γκουπ που αν κάνει 1 μήνα μόνο δίαιτα αυστηρή αντε να χασει 600γρ η το πολύ 1 κιλό Χάνοντας 30 κιλά και στην συνέχεια δίαιτες να τα κρατήσω έχω γαμ* τον μεταβολίσμό μου Θέλω να πω ότι είμαι από τις δύσκολες περιπτώσεις που χάνουν ελάχιστα Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο πιο δύσκολές να υπάρχουν ???? Αναμένω νέα σου ------------

----------


## myrtali

dellirose είμαι 115 κιλά πλέον και έχω ύψος 1,80. Πήρα και τα φακελάκια και τα χάπια για 4 μέρες και το τήρησα το πρόγραμμα σχεδόν απόλυτα, η μόνη παρασπονδία ήταν ένα μικρό κομματάκι φέτα light την 2η μερα. Δεν έχασα ούτε 1 γραμμάριο!! Λες να οφείλεται στο κομματάκι φέτα;  :Frown:

----------


## kwstas_ed

γιατι θελει μαζι με το υποκαταστατο γευματος και τα χαπια? το πρωτο απο μονο του δεν αρκει?

----------


## ΦΕΘΗ

Μην απογοητεύεστε! Κι εγώ τις πρώτες μέρες δεν χάνω τίποτα. Από την έκτη- έβδομη μέρα και μετά αρχίζει η διαδικασία. Προφανώς έχει να κάνει κάτι με την παραγωγή ορμονών, όπως λέει στη συσκευασία. Μετά η απώλεια είναι θεαματική. Να φανταστείτε, τώρα που, μετά τις γιορτές, ξεκίνησα πάλι το αυστηρό πρόγραμμα, και παρ΄όλο που έπαιρνα ανελλειπώς τα χάπια κατά τη διάρκεια της κραιπάλης των διακοπών, έχουν περάσει τρεις μέρες και δεν έχω χάσει τίποτα. Ξέρω όμως ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα αρχίσει ο κατήφορος! ΩΡΑΙΑΑΑΑΑ!!!! Ο αντρούλης μου που κάνει ό,τι του κατέβει στο κεφάλι βέβαια, χάνει σαν τρελός και προσπαθώ απεγνωσμένα να μην τον μισήσω από τη ζήλεια μου. Δε βαριέσαι όμως, καθένας με την τύχη του. Προσπαθώ λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά έχει αποτελέσματα. 
Όσον αφορά τα χάπια, Κώστα, όπως λέει και στη συσκευασία των υποκατάστατων, βοηθάν στη γρήγορη απώλεια σε συνδυασμό, τουλάχιστον για τις δύο πρώτες εβδομάδες. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο τα φακελάκια για να έχω γνώμη, πιστεύω όμως ότι ο συνδυασμός είναι αυτός που σώζει. Τα χάπια μη σε φοβίζουν, δεν έχουν παρενέργειες, και φαίνεται να είναι ως επί το πλείστον βιταμινούλες...

----------


## kwstas_ed

θυμιζουν λιγο reductil τα χαπια. κοβουν την ορεξη, αυξανουν τον μεταβολισμο κλπ.
αλλα αμα λαμβανει τα φακελακια καποιος ως υποκαταστατα γευματος(που περιλαμβανονται και ολες οι απαραιτητες βιταμινες) γιατι να κανει χρηση και των χαπιων? μαλλον ασκοπη μου φαινεται η παραλληλη χρηση τους.
αναφερεται καπου για ποσο καιρο πρεπει να λαμβανεται το λιποτοξ?

----------


## dellirose

Myrtaki δεν νομίζω να φταιει η φέτα ----- Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω δεν είμαι γιατρός Μήπως κάνεις χρήση σντικαταθλιπτικων ή άλλων ουσιών που ίσως εμποδίζουν την διαδικασία. Γενικά πιστεύω πως άν κάποιος έχει να χάσει πάνω από 30 κιλά ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να προβεί σε πιο ριζικές λύσεις όπως επεμβάσεις ....... Για να χάσεις τόσα κιλά με δίαιτα και με χάπια είναι πολύ δύσκολό πρέπει να γίνει απόλυτος σκοπός και να έχεις γαιδουρινή υπομονή και γερά νευρα ----Εγώ επί 2 χρόνια, όταν έχασα τα κιλά μόνο με δίαιτα και γυμναστική χωρίς τίποτα άλλο , είχα να φάω γλυκό 24 ΜΗΝΕΣ Συνεχούς δίαιτας Τώρα πλέον δεν θα είχα το κουράγιο ψυχικά και σωματικά να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο. Είναι πολύ σημάντικό τόσο για την σωματική σου όσο και για την ψυχική σου υγεία να χάσεις τα κιλά αυτά........ 
---- Κώστα εγώ μια μέρα πήρα μόνο το φακελάκι γιατι είχαν τελειώσει τα χάπια στο φαρμακείο και πέθανα της πείνας. Πιστεύω πώς αυτά συμβάλουν κυρίως στο να μην πεινάς. Σίγουρα η εταιρία που τα λανσάρει ενδιαφέρετε για το κέρδος αλλά και για το αποτέλεσμα Λέει στη συσκευασία πως μπορείς να πέρνεις μόνο το υποκατάστατο αλλά δεν θα έχει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα Ο καθένας κάνει το πρόγραμμα που τον βολεύει Πάντως εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως τα χάπια είναι πιο συμαντικά απο τα υποκατάστατο και τα 2 μαζί είναι ( ιδανικός συνδιασμός ) . Το ανώτατο όριο χρήσης που δίνουν είναι 2 Μηνες περίπου δηλαδή 20 κιλά και μετά κάποια συντήρηση ..... Δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί κανείς και παραπάνω. Πόσο να τρέφεσαι με υποκατάστατα ?? Πόσο να αντέξεις ??? Εσύ πόσα κιλά πρέπει να χάσεις? Αν θέλεις ακριβείς απάντήσεις σε ερωτήτα μπορείς να στήλεις email στην εταιρία

----------


## kwstas_ed

θενξ για την απαντηση dellirose.

----------


## sabe

Το εχω παρει απο το καλοκαιρι,δεν ξερω αν φερνει αποτελεσματα γιατι δεν ακολουθησα ποτε σωστα το προγραμμα,καθως μου φερνει ναυτια οταν αρχιζει να διαλυεται στο στομαχι,συνηθως δλδ μετα απο 15-20 λεπτα θελω να κανω εμετο.

----------


## mikrikiria

Γεια σας,μετα απο ενα μηνα lipotox (συνδιασμος χαπιων και φακελακια) με μικρες παρασπονδιες εχασα 5 κιλα, ακολουθησα το προγραμμα των 10 κιλων .

----------


## annoulamac

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ,ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΑΝΝΑ Κ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΕΔΩ!ΘΕΛΩ Ν ΣΑΣ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ Κ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ LIPOTOX Κ ΤΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ Μ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΣ.ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΓΙΑ Ν ΧΑΣΩ 20 ΚΙΛΑ ΣΕ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ.ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ Κ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ 10 ΚΙΛΑ!!!!ΗΜΟΥΝ 82 ΚΙΛΑ Κ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 72!!!ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ Ν ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ Κ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ 10!ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ,ΓΤ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ Σ,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ Ν ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΤΡΩΣ,ΠΟΣΟ ΤΡΩΣ...ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΑ ΣΤΝ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ Κ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΠΕΙΣΜΩΣΑ Κ ΔΝ Μ ΕΝΟΙΑΖΕ..ΕΚΟΨΑ ΓΛΥΚΑ,ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ,ΚΑΦΕΔΕΣ Κ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΠΙΣΤΑ Τ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ.ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ Η ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΜΙΑΣ ΔΙΑΙΤΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Τ ΠΕΙΣΜΑ Κ Η ΠΙΣΤΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΥΑΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ Ν ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ....ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ Κ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ...ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΩ Ν ΕΡΘΕΙ Τ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ Κ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΣΤΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΤΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ Π ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ Ν ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ!!!!

----------


## Ciciliana

annoulamac, καλως ήρθες...
10 κιλα σε 1 μηνα? πολλα για 1 μηνα....
οπως κ να τα εχασες μπραβο σου...
καλή συνεχεια για τα αλλα 10!!

----------


## mtsek85

καλησπερα και απο εμενα!!!!

αρχισα για ακομα μια φορα το προγραμμα των Lipotox ελπιζοντας να φτασω στο προγραμμα των 2 μηνων στα 72 κιλα..

εχω πολλα χρονια να δω αυτο τ νουμερο και αμαμ φτασω εστω και 80 παλι οπως πέρσι θα ειμαι καλα!!!

για την ωρα εχω κανει 1 μερα απο το προγραμμα των 2 ημερων και σημερα μπηκα στο προγραμμα των 20 κιλων..

κανω μια αλλαγη βασικα και το πρωινο το τρωω μεσημερι και το μεσημεριανο πρωι και επειδη εχει τα φρουτα ιδια κατηγορια με τα λαχανικα, τρωω φρουτα αντι λαχανικων...

οπως καταλαβατε δεν ακολουθω πιστα το προγραμμα αλλα ελπιζω σε θετικο αποτελεσμα....

καλη μας επιτυχια

----------


## mendom76

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Έχω δοκιμάσει κι εγώ διάφορα χάπια απο αυτά που κυκλοφορούν, μαζί και τα Lipotox. Φοβάμαι οτι μαγικές συνταγές δεν υπάρχουν κι ότι γενικά αυτά τα σκευάσματα ελάχιστα βοηθούν τον οργανισμό. Ίσως να θεωρούμε οτι χάνουμε κάποια κιλά με την βοήθειά τους αλλά στην ουσία το σημαντικότερο είναι τι τρώμε και πότε το τρώμε...Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα ξαναπάρω κάποιο χάπι γιατί δεν με έχει βοηθήσει σε τίποτα, το θέμα είναι να μπορέσω να έχω έναν τρόπο διατροφής σωστό και σταθερό όσο γίνεται, γιατι μόνο έτσι θα παραμείνω στην απώλεια κιλών και δεν θα τα παίρνω ξανά και πάλι απο την αρχή...
Γνώμη μου βέβαια παιδιά, εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια όλων σας!!!
Καλό βράδυ :grin:

----------


## Celia_Ci

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη! Μπαινω για πρωτη φορα στο site και χαιρομαι πολυ που υπαρχουν ατομα να μοιραζεσαι τις σκεψεις σου πανω σε ιδιους οι παρομοιους προβληματισμους! Οπως ελεγε ο Θουκιδιδης, οταν μοιραζεσαι την χαρα σου ειναι διπλη χαρα, και οταν μοιραζεσαι την λυπη ειναι η μιση λυπη!!Λιγα λογια για' μενα.. Ειμαι 22 ετων, 1,65 και 93 κιλα. Πριν 2 μερες ξεκινησα το Lipotox και απο 95,4 επεσα στα 93. Θελω να επισημανω σε οποιον θελει το λιποτοξ τα εξης: Εγω παιρνω ΜΟΝΟ την σκονη, 2 φορες την ημερα αντι για γευμα, τρωω μετα απο καθε λιποτοξ ενα φρουτο και 2 λιτρα νερο ημερησιως. Εχασα αυτα τα 2 κιλα σε αυτες τις 2 μερες γιατι εχω καλο μεταβολισμο. Ωστοσο, σημερα ζυγιστηκα και ημουν στα ιδια κιλα με χθες και απογοητευτηκα. Πηγα (αμεσως) να πεσω στο φαι αλλα κρατηθηκα. Ετσι, σκεφτηκα να γραφτω στο φορουμακι σας, με την ελπιδα της στηριξης και της ανταλλαγης αποψεων!!

----------


## Celia_Ci

Αγαπητα μελη και κατι αλλο.. Οσο κ αν προσπαθω δεν μπορω να βαλω τικερακι! Οποιος μπορει.. ας βοηθησει!!  :Wink:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Celia_CI Καλησπερα και καλη προσπαθεια , για το lipotox υπαρχει σχετικο θεμα , κοιτα στην διευθυνση που δινω :

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...ge=1#pid159207
Για το τικερακι θα πατησεις πανω σε καποιου το τικερακι . Θα σε παει στο αναλογο site , θα διαλεξεις και στην συνεχεια θα πας στο προφιλ σου και στην υπογραφη σου θα το κανεις επικολληση . Θα γραψεις και τον κωδικο σου , για να το δεχτει . ΟΠου κολλησεις ρωτα ...

----------


## click

_το θεμα συνενωθηκε με το παλαιοτερο τοπικ_

----------


## euh

Καλησπεραα!! σημερα ξεκινησα και γω το λιποτοχ και ευχομαι να εχω μια μικρη εστω βελτιωση!! αντε γιατι καλοκαιρι ερχεται πρεπει να μαστε "φετες"!! :P καλη δυναμη σε ολους!!!  :Smile:

----------


## KatMyr

Καλημέρα και απο εμένα...

Είμαι καινούρια στο forum και στέλνω τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς σε όλες και όλους!
ʼρχισα σήμερα τα lipotox τα χάπια. Έχω και εγώ περίπου 20 κιλά να χάσω...σας ακούω-διαβάζω για τον κωδικό κλπ...
Πέρα απο το γεγονός οτι μέσα στο δικό μου κουτί δεν είχε κωδικό δεν ξέρω καν γιατί χρειάζεται και αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα για απώλεια πιο γρήγορα και εύκολα!
Anoulamac θα ήθελα να μου πεις λίγα περισσότερα!

Ευχριστώ!

----------


## rena75

Παιδιά,

ξεκίνησα κι εγώ σήμερα τα Lipotox (ταμπλέτες). Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εταιρία που το βγάζει, και μου είπαν οτι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν κάποιος έχει θυροειδή.

----------


## rena75

ακόμα δεν μου έχουν κόψει την όρεξη  :Frown:

----------


## christinaki_ed

γιεα σας,μολις γραφτηκα στο φορουμ και εχω μια ερωτηση.εβαλα τον κωδικο στη σελιδα του lipotox αλλα μου εβγαλε σε pdf της οδηγιες που περιειχε ηδη το κουτι μεσα!!!αυτο πρεπει να βγαινει?
γιατι γραφει για μυστικές φόρμουλες και δεν βρηκα κατι!!!!

----------


## annoulamac

> _Originally posted by KatMyr_
> Καλημέρα και απο εμένα...
> 
> Είμαι καινούρια στο forum και στέλνω τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς σε όλες και όλους!
> ʼρχισα σήμερα τα lipotox τα χάπια. Έχω και εγώ περίπου 20 κιλά να χάσω...σας ακούω-διαβάζω για τον κωδικό κλπ...
> Πέρα απο το γεγονός οτι μέσα στο δικό μου κουτί δεν είχε κωδικό δεν ξέρω καν γιατί χρειάζεται και αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα για απώλεια πιο γρήγορα και εύκολα!
> Anoulamac θα ήθελα να μου πεις λίγα περισσότερα!
> 
> Ευχριστώ!


καλησπερα KatMyr ελπιζω να συνεχιζεισ τα lipotox κ να εχεισ δει τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα!εσυ παιρνεισ τα χαπια μονο ή τα παιρνεισ μαζι με τ ροφημα?σε ρωταω γτ αν παιρνεισ μονο τα χαπια χανεισ πιο αργα τα κιλα π θελεισ,ενω σε συνδυασμο με τ ροφημα τα χανεισ πολυ πιο γρηγορα.Αν παιρνεισ μονο τα χαπια ν ξερεισ οτι πρεπει ν ακολουθεισ κ μια συγκεκριμενη διατροφη αλλιωσ δν κανουν δουλεια.Στην αρχη επαιρνα κ εγω μονο τα χαπια κ ειχα χασει μονο δυο κιλα κ μετα ξεκινησα κ τα ροφηματα.Χθεσ τελειωσα τα προγραμμα των 2 μηνων κ εχασα συνολικα 15 κιλα!!!Κ απο σημερα ξεκιναω τν συντηρηση μ για 1 μηνα.Κ επειδη θελω να χασω ακομα 12 κιλα θα ξεκινησω παλι τν σεπτεμβρη μετα τισ διακοπες!για οποια αλλη απορια εχεις,πες μου!

----------


## annoulamac

Επειδη υπαρχουν αποριες για τουσ κωδικους κτλ θελω να σας πω,επειδη εχω αγορασει αρκετα κουτια lipotox,στο κουτι με τα χαπια δν υπαρχει κανενα χαρτακι π ν δινει διατροφη,στο κουτια με το ροφημα ομωσ εχει οδηγιεσ παρασκευης και προγραμμα διατροφης αναλογα με το ποσα κιλα θελει ν χασει καποιος.Σε καποια κουτια ομωσ με τ ροφημα δν δινει τν διατροφη αλλα εναν κωδικο οπου μπορεις να δεις online ολα τα προγραμματα διατροφης κ ν αποφασισεις.Στν ουσια ο κωδικοσ αντικατεστησε τις οδηγιες.Με λιγα λογια δν εχει καμια διαφορα,αν τ κουτι σας εχει ηδη μεσα τν διατροφη ειστε ενταξει,αν οχι μπειτε στο site κ πατηστε τν κωδικο κ θα σας τ εμφανισει ολα!Κ οσο για αυτο π λεει μυστικεσ φορμουλεσ κ τα λοιπα,στν πραγματικοτητα εννοει το ιδιο τ lipotox π τ χαρακτηριζουν ωσ φορμουλα αδυνατισματοσ.

----------


## OlgaXania

Γεια σας και απο μενα. 

Σημερα άρχισα και γω τα lipotox (χαπια + σκονη) ελπίζοντας να καταφέρω να χάσω επιτέλους αυτά τα κιλά που με τυρανάνε τόσο καιρό. 
Μια ζωή είχα παραπάνω κιλά, είμαι 1.60 στο υψος και ήμουν γύρω στα 70 κιλά. Μετά τη γέννηση του γιού μου πήγα στα 76 με 77 και ενα χρόνο μετά είμαι στα 84!!! Σταμάτησα τη δουλειά λόγω κάποιον προβλημάτων υγείας του μωρού (χρειάστηκε να κάνουμε 2 εγχειρήσεις ) και επειδή πρέπει να ανεβαίνουμε συχνά πυκνά Αθήνα για να μας βλέπουν οι γιατροί. Οπως καταλαβαίνετε εκάτσα σπίτι μετά από 10 χρόνια δουλειάς και ολη την ώρα μασουλούσα. Τωρα όμως κάτι πρέπει να κάνω γιατί πέρασε ήδη ένας χρόνος με παραπάνω κιλά και στο τέλος δε θα φύγουν ποτε, άσε που ουτε που θέλω να σκεφτώ ποσα θα φτάσω με μια δεύτερη εγκυμοσύνη! Στόχος τα 65.

----------


## rena75

καλή επιτυχία OlgaXania!

----------


## tidekpe

kαλη αρχη Ολγα απο τα ομορφα Χανια(πατριδα της μητερας μου)..
αυριο ξεκινω κι εγω...μονο με ροφηματα!
Δεν εχω και πολλες ελπιδες αλλα θα την κανω κι αυτην προσπαθεια...
καλη μας αρχη, λοιπον!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

και εγω τα επαιρνα στη αρχη το λιποτοξ.. δε μου εκανε τιποτα γιατι μου φαινεται οτι τα επαιρνα λαθος...
Οσο ακολουθας το προγραμμα και δε το αλλαζεις, απο οτι φαινεται εχει αποτελεσμα, μπραβο σας παιδια! και εις κατωτερα!:bouncing:

----------


## OlgaXania

Γειά σας. tidekpe ξεκίνησες? Γιατί τέτοια απογοήτευση? Εγώ το έχω βάλει σκοπό. Είμαι στη τεταρτη μέρα (δύο μερες αποτοξίνωση + δύο μέρες ) και μετράω ηδη -2 κιλά. Τη διατροφή την κάνω οπως λέει και δεν πεινάω. αντε να δούμε!!!

----------


## Louloulou

Καλησπέρα παιδιά... και γω καινούργια σε αυτό το forum. Τόσο καιρό είμαι γραμμένη στο eatingdisorters γιατί έψαχνα για επέμβαση στομάχου (την οποία τελικά δεν την κάνω) αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε και για το Lipotox. Εγώ παίρνω lipotox εδώ και δυο μήνες. Είμαι ευχαριστημένη. Μου έχουν κόψει την όρεξη αρκετά. Πήρα τώρα και τα φακελάκια. Είδα όμως ότι έχουν ιώδιο μέσα και εκεί κόλησα. Έχω υποθυρεοειδισμό και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να τα πάρω. Τον ενδοκρινολόγο μου δεν τον παίρνω να τον ρωτήσω γιατί θα με αρχίσει! Έχω στείλει μήνυμα στην εταιρία και ελπίζω να μου απαντήσουν σύντομα. 

Χάρηκα που σας βρήκα... καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!

----------


## vicky_vk_2006

Καλημέρα σε όλους...Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά το Lipotox μπορεί να βοηθήσει μπορεί και όχι μάλλον είναι ανάλογα τον οργανισμό. Αποφάσισα λοιπόν και εγώ να τα αγοράσω και ο φαρμακοποιός μου πρότεινε να πάρω για αρχή μόνο τις σκόνες (αντικατάσταση με φακελάκι ενός γεύματος μια φορά την ημέρα) και αφού τελειώσει το 1ο κουτί και χάπια. Από την άλλη μπήκα και εγώ στην ιστοσελίδα και μπερδευτικα για να πω την αλήθεια μου..Αποτοξίνωση 2 ημερών, χάπια, σκόνες ????Τί να πρωτοκάνω?Εσείς πώς ξεκινήσατε?Tidekpe πώς τα πας?

----------


## rena75

Στην αρχή είχα πάρει μόνο τα χάπια. Αρχικά, δε μου είχαν κόψει την όρεξη (βλ. προηγούμενο post), αλλά σιγά σιγά με βοήθησαν (προς το τέλος της συσκευασίας). Αφού είχε κοπεί λίγο η όρεξη, τα σταμάτησα δυστυχώς, και επανήλθα. Εδώ και 2 ημέρες τα ξαναπήρα, μαζί με τη σκόνη αυτή τη φορά. Σήμερα είναι η 2η ημέρα αποτοξίνωσης. Δεν πεινάω ιδιαίτερα, αλλά είναι λίγο κάπως να πίνεις μόνο ρόφημα 3 φορές τη μέρα. έχασα σε 1 ημέρα 600 γραμμάρια, και θα δούμε πως πάει.
ουφ!

----------


## Louloulou

Vicky δεν νομίζω ότι το παρακάνεις. Σε αυτό το θέμα είμαι της άποψης "επίθεση σε όλα τα μέτωπα". Βοηθάνε πάρα πολύ. Εμένα τα χάπια μου είχαν κόψει την όρεξη περίπου την τέταρτη μέρα. Το ρόφημα είναι πάρα πολύ ωραίο. Σαν μιλκσέικ σοκολάτα. Βοηθάει πολύ. Ρένα ζυγίσεσαι κάθε μέρα? Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους σας και καλές κατηφόρες!

----------


## Kourkoubini

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Πήρα και εγω τη μεγαλη αποφαση να ξεκινήσω τα χαπια. Μετα φοβου βεβαίως για τυχον παρενεργειες κλπ...σημερα ειναι η πρωτη μερα αποτοξίνωσης (πηρα και τα φακελλακια). Ειμαι 1,60 και 67,700 κιλά (φλερταρω με τα 68) και ενω ημουν παντα μεχρι 55 απο περσυ το καλοκαιρι που εκανα μια γυναικολογικη επεμβαση πηρα αυτα τα κιλά τα οποια δεν φευγουν με τιποτα (μεσολαβησε και ενα διαστημα με αντικαταθλιπτικα ) ε καταλαβαινετε...ελπιζω να δω φως με αυτά..
καλη μου αρχή και καλη προσπαθεια σε ολους..

----------


## chrisa74

Σε καταλαβαινω. Κ γω έτσι τα πήρα τα οχτώ μετά απο θεραπεία γυναικολ επέμβασης κ αντικαταθλ. Αν κ ο γιατρός έλεγε πως δεν παχαινουν. Καλο κουράγιο κ καλά αποτελέσματα

----------


## Kourkoubini

δεν ξέρω ποια πήρες εσύ...εγώ πήρα για ενα 6μηνο περιπου τα ladose. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τον πρωτο μηνα μου ειχε κοπει τελειως η ορεξη...μετά εφαγα και το καταπετασμα...αντε για να δουμε τι θα δουμε και απο αποψη του χαπιου. Εσύ κάνεις καποια δίαιτα;;

----------


## chrisa74

Για κρίσεις πανικού cipralex. Τώρα κάνω ατκινς με βόλεψε αν κ δεν έχω την απώλεια που θα θέλα αλλα καλύτερα να μην πεινάω παρά να χανω. Θέλω ν αντεξω σε βάθος χρονου για τα δεκαπέντε κιλά. Ας χάσω έστω κ πέντε.τρία χρόνια όλο βάζω

----------


## Kourkoubini

και εγω για κρίσεις πανικού και αρρωστοφοβία...γι'αυτο και διστασα να παρω τα λιποτοξ μηπως αρχισω και παθαινω παλι διαφορα... ξερεις..
απο την αλλη ειμαι και ανθρωπος που αμα δεν δω αποτελεσματα αμεσα βαριεμαι..

----------


## Kourkoubini

Καλημέρα παιδιά,
σήμερα λοιπον ξεκινησα την πρωτη μερα αποτοξίνωσης με Lipotox. Δεν μπορώ να πω μια πεινα μου εχει ερθει (αφου να φανταστείτε λιγουρευομαι τα βραστα κολοκυθακια που θα φαω το μεσημερι). Απλα μου κανει εντυπωση που εχω παει απο το πρωι απειρες φορες στην τουαλέτα. Φερνει συχνουρία ή ειναι η εντυπωση μου;;

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

τα xs τα πηρα μια φορα... κι αυτο γιατι τα χε δωρο ενα περιοδικο:lol:
σορρυ αλλα δε σκαω 35 ευρω για παπατζιλικια:lol:
δε ειδα καμια αισθητη διαφορα... εχανα μεν κιλα αλλα σαφως αυτο οφειλοταν στη διατροφη μου. αν ετρωγα σουβλακια κ επερνα τα καψουλακια σιγα μην εχανα.

----------


## Kourkoubini

Astarte μετα απο μια εβδομαδα σχεδον τεινω να πιστεψω οτι εχεις δικιο. καταρχην αν κανεις την διαιτα που προτεινει το λιποτοξ ΜΟΝΟ χωρις χαπια και ροφημα στανταρακι εχεις χασει κιλα απο μονη σου...επειδη βλεπω οτι εσυ εχασες αρκετα τι διατροφη εχεις ακολουθήσει;

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

να με ακουτε εμενα... ειμαι ψαγμενη κ εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα....... κ λεκιθινη..... (παει το εικοσαευρω κλαψ) κ αποσταγμα πρασινου τσαγιου κ μηλοξυδο και κοκκινο τσαι ... δε ειδα κατι .... κι αν εκαναν κατι ηταν απειροελαχιστο που δε το καταλαβαινεις καν. σου λεω αυτο το xs το πηρα γιατι το χε δωρο 1 περιοδικο.. που κοστιζε γυρω στα 5 ευρω... αλλιως σιγα μη εδινα 35 ευρω !!!! μη πιστευετε χαπακια κ κρεμες δυνατισματος... κυτταριτιδας γενικα. ειναι μουφες δεν κανουν απολυτως τιποτα/

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

εγω κανω διατροφη απο διατροφολογο...
τα εχασα μονο με τη διατροφη. ειμαι τεμπελα δε γυμναζομουν..... μονο αραιο περπατημα...
συχνα μικρα γευματα... κ πραγματικα μικρες μεριδουλες... παιδικες που λεμε.

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

θες να αφδυνατισεις κυρια μου ? (γενικα το λεω ) :lol:


το ραβεις..... τερμααααα αυτα που ηξερες!!!:shocked2:


πας σε διατροφολογο.. τα σκας... περνεις διατροφη 4 εβδομαδων.. την ακολουθεις πιστα... μαθαινεις τη λειτουργια του οργανισμου κ του φερεσαι οπως πρεπει.... μαθαινεις να μαγειρευεις σωστα...κ υγιεινα.... κινεισαι...... κ αδυνατιζεις...:wow:

----------


## Γλαύκη

Aσταρτη σβησε τις τοσες φωτογραφιες που εχεις κ ασε μονο το τικερακι σου.Ειναι κριμα να γεμιζουν οι σελιδες τσαμπα σε ενα τετοιο φορουμ κ πολυ κουραστικο για μας να γυριζουμε να γυριζουμε για να βρουμε μια κουβεντα.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

το καταλαβα κ μονη μου οτι δε ειναι ωραιο κ τις εσβησα πριν δω τα σχολια .

----------


## thakis7

Γεια σας ,

είμαι 34 χρονών,1.78 και κοντά στα 140 κιλά.
Κατάφερα μέσα σε 10-12 χρόνια από 90 κιλά να πάρω 50-60 κιλά.
Δοκίμασα δίαιτες,γυμναστήρια αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν πάντα προσωρινό,δηλαδή μπορεί να έχανα 10-15 κιλά 
αλλά στην συνέχεια έπαιρνα 20-25 κιλά.Χαμένος κόπος...
Τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια δέχομαι προσβολές από ανθρώπους για την σωματική διάπλαση μου και φυσικά απορρίψεις από το γυναικείο φύλλο
με την δικαιολογία ότι μετράω σαν άντρας,αδικώ τον ευατό και με θέλουν αδύνατο.
Από 15 Μαίου ξεκίνησα προσπάθειες για να αλλάξω συνήθειες , να τρώω πολλές φορές την ημέρα αλλά με μικρές μερίδες γιατί η συνήθεια μου
ήταν να τρώω μόνο το βράδυ και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες συν η αδυναμία που είχα στα γλυκά.
Εν μέρη κάτα 70-80% έχω καταφέρει να αλλάξω συνήθειες και να μην τρώω το βράδυ.
Χωρίς την υπερβολική δίαιτα (κόψιμο ψωμιού,γλυκών,ζάχαρης,τηγα ιτών) κατάφερα από 150 κιλά να πάω στα 140 κιλά.
Θα μπορούσα να είμαι λιγότερα κιλά εάν δεν έπινα και μπύρα στις εξόδους μου και έπινα για παράδειγμα ένα perier.
Ξεκίνησα κι εγώ το lipotox και ελπίζω να έχω καλά αποτελέσματα μαζί με αυτό το σύστημα διατροφής που ακολουθώ.
Είμαι πάρα πολύ αγχωμένος γιατί η παχυσαρκία (ειδικά τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια) μου έχει κάνει κακό και παράτησα τον ευατό μου.
Είναι πολύ άσχημο να σε κρίνουν φαινομενικά από την εμφάνιση σου , μα από την άλλη , οι ανθρώποι έχουν το κόλλημα.
Γενικά απογοητεύομαι και πολλές φορές δεν έχω πίστη στον ευατό μου.Ελπίζω να οπλιστώ με υπομονή και να καταφέρω
να νικήσω τον ευατό μου που είναι αυτή την στιγμή ο μεγαλύτερος αντιπαλός μου.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

οποιος θελει να αδυνατισει πρεπει να


παει σε διατροφολογο να παρει διατροφη 4 εβδομαδων

να τη ακολουθει πιστα

μια στο τοσο μπορει να τρωει κ κατι που λαχταρα.. αλλα μια στο τοσο κ μετα να συνεχιζει τη διατροφη


να μαγειρευει υγιεινα.. ψητα βραστα με λιγο ωμο λαδι στο τελος


να τρωει μικρα συχνα γευματα ανα 4 ωρες


μικρες παιδικες μεριδες



να κινειται



πολυ νερο κ βοτανα


δε θελει κοπο θελει τροπο.




οποιος ειναι γλυκατζης ειδικα το καλοκαιρακι με τα τοσα ωραια φρουτα του.. καρπουζακι πεπονακι.. μπορει να τρωει φρουτα αντι γλυκο η ζελε. τροπο θελει οχι κοπο.

----------


## anna9

Astarte βλεπω εχεις πιασει το νοημα κ εγω πρεπει να χασω κιλα αλλα δεν το εχω δει τοσο ζεστα το θεμα τρελαινομαι στην ιδεα να μην τρωω γλυκο καθε μερα

----------


## thakis7

Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια αρκεί να μην βαρεθείς και τα παρατήσεις.
Η προσωπική καλή ψυχολογία και η στήριξη από άλλους ανθρώπους είναι το βασικό συστατικό της συνέχισης της προσπάθειας!

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

αννα .... αν δε το χα πιασει πως θα εχανα κοντα 20 κιλα?
κι εγω ηθελα να τρωω σουβλακια.. πιτσες.. παγωτα καθε μερα καλη μου... κι εγω στερουμαι.... αλλα ειναι θεμα προτεραιοτητων. ξεκαθαρισε μεσα στο μυαλο σου τι θες.
μα κανεις υπομονη... να στερηθεις για καμποσο καιρο τα γλυκα κι οτι σ αρεσει... ακολουθωντας μια διατροφη κ να εχεις ενα ομορφο υγιες σωμα....? 

(που μετα θα τρως κ τα γλυκα σου.... κι οτι θες.. αλλα μια στο τοσο.... μιας κ μετα θα κανεις συντηρηση)


η να τρως τα γλυκα σου κ να σαι παχια...? να μη μπορεσεις να βαλεις οτι θες.... να σε κοιτουν περιεργα.. να μην εισαι αρεστη στο αντιθετο φυλο.. να περπατας κ να κουραζεσαι...?

θες γλυκο? φαε καρπουζι.. πεπονι....2 κομματακια μικρα παστελι.. ενα πολυ μικρο κομματακι ( οσο ενα σπιρτοκουτο) χαλβα...ενα κομματακι μαυρη σοκολατα... γιαουρτι με φρουτα....λιγες σταφιδες....
στη αρχη ισως δυσκολευτεις. μετα ομως θα συνηθισεις κ να σου πω κ κατι? μεινε καιρο χωρις ζαχαρη, ωστε να ΄΄απεξαρτηθεις ΄΄ απο αυτην... μετα θα δεις οτι αν φας μια κουταλια γλυκο... θα σε λιγωσει... θα σε χαλασει.... τουλαχιστον σε μενα αυτο συμβαινει. δε τρωω καιρο ζαχαρη κ αν δαγκωσω μια σοκοφρετα με λιγωνει τοσο που μου ειναι αδυνατον.. δε γουσταρω να τη φαω ολοκληρη.

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

> _Originally posted by thakis7_
> Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια αρκεί να μην βαρεθείς και τα παρατήσεις.
> Η προσωπική καλή ψυχολογία και η στήριξη από άλλους ανθρώπους είναι το βασικό συστατικό της συνέχισης της προσπάθειας!




σε πληροφορω οτι δεν εχω παντα καλη ψυχολογια.
αντιμετωπιζω διαφορα προβληματα στη ζωη μου .
κ στηριξη δεν εχω απο κανεναν.
μονη μου κανω οτι κανω.
κι ομως τα καταφερα κ θα καταφερω κι αλλο.
το μυστικο? να μην εχεις αναγκη κανεναν.... να παλευεις μονος σου.

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

> _Originally posted by thakis7_
> Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια αρκεί να μην βαρεθείς και τα παρατήσεις.
> Η προσωπική καλή ψυχολογία και η στήριξη από άλλους ανθρώπους είναι το βασικό συστατικό της συνέχισης της προσπάθειας!




να βαρεθω κ να τα παρατησω ??? δεν υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση. η εικονα που αντικρυζω στον κατρεφτη που ειναι μειον 17 ολοκληρα κιλα.... με αποζημιωνει. δεν λεω.. τσαντιζομαι οταν κολλα η ζυγαρια.. αλλα επιμενω γιατι ξερω οτι θα ξεκολλησει.
δε ξαναγυρναω στα παλια.

----------


## anna9

Tα λες πολυ ωραια μαλλον ειναι ολα στο μυαλο να το παρω αποφαση να πω τερμα

----------


## anna9

Ποσα κιλα ησουν οταν ξεκινησες διατροφη? Κ σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα τα εχασες?

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

κ κατι τελευταιο αννα. αν ηξερες..... τι κακο κανεις στον οργανισμο σου βαζοντας μεσα σου λευκη ζαχαρη...... δες εδω....
εσυ κι ολοι οι γλυκατζηδες

Μετρώντας τους τρόπους που η ζάχαρη βλάπτει την υγεία 


Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να καταστείλλει το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα και να βλάψει τις άμυνες εναντίον μεταδοτικών ασθενειών.

Η ζάχαρη αναστατώνει τις οργανικές συγγένειες του σώματος΄ προκαλεί ανεπάρκειες χρωμίου και χαλκού και παρεμβαίνει στην απορρόφηση ασβεστίου και μαγνησίου.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει μια ραγδαία αύξηση της αδρεναλίνης, υπερδραστηριότητα, ανησυχία, αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης, και ιδιοτροπίες στα παιδιά.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει μια σημαντική αύξηση στην συνολική χοληστερόλη, τριγλυκερίδια και στην κακή χοληστερόλη και μείωση της καλής χοληστερόλης.

Η ζάχαρη προκαλεί απώλεια της ελαστικότητας και της λειτουργικότητας των ιστών.

Η ζάχαρη τρέφει τα καρκινικά κύτταρα και έχει συνδεθεί με την ανάπτυξη του καρκίνου του μαστού, των ωοθηκών, του προστάτη, του εντέρου, του παγκρέατος, της χοληδόχου κύστεως, των πνευμόνων και του στομάχου.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να αυξήσει τα επίπεδα της γλυκόζης και να προκαλέσει αντιδραστική υπογλυκαιμία.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να εξασθενήσει την όραση.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει πολλά προβλήματα με την γαστρεντερική οδό συμπεριλαμβανομένων: όξινη πεπτική οδός, δυσπεψία, ελλειπής αναρρόφηση σε ασθενείς με εντερικές ασθένειες, αυξημένος κίνδυνος της ασθένειας του Κρόουν, και ελκώδης κολίτιδα.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόωρη γήρανση.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να οδηγήσει στον αλκοολισμό.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να κάνει το σάλιο όξινο, να φθείρει τα δόντια, και να δημιουργήσει περιοδοντικές ασθένειες.

Η ζάχαρη συμβάλλει στην παχυσαρκία.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει αυτοάνοσες ασθένειες όπως: αρθρίτιδα, άσθμα, πολλαπλή αρτηριοσκλήρυνση.

Η ζάχαρη βοηθά στην ανεξέλεγκτη ανάπτυξη της Κάντιτα.
Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει χολόλιθους.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει φλεγμονή σκωληκοειδούς απόφυσης.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει αιμορροΐδες.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει κιρσούς.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να συμβάλλει στην οστεοπόρωση.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει μείωση της ευαισθησίας της ινσουλίνης και ως εκ τούτου προκαλεί ανώμαλα υψηλά επίπεδα ινσουλίνης και τελικά διαβήτη.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να μειώσει τα επίπεδα της βιταμίνης Ε.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να αυξήσει την συστολική πίεση.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει νύστα και μειωμένη ενεργητικότητα στα παιδιά.

Η υψηλή πρόσληψη ζάχαρης αυξάνει τα μόρια ζάχαρης που προσκολλούνται και κατά συνέπεια καταστρέφουν τις πρωτεΐνες του σώματος.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να παρέμβει στην απορρόφηση της πρωτεΐνης.
Η ζάχαρη προκαλεί τροφικές αλλεργίες.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει τοξαιμία στην διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να συμβάλλει στο έκζεμα των παιδιών
.
Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει αρτηριοσκλήρυνση και καρδιαγγειακές ασθένειες.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να βλάψει την δομή του DNA.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να αλλάξει την δομή της πρωτεΐνης και να προκαλέσει μόνιμη αλλαγή στον τρόπο που η πρωτεΐνη δρα στο σώμα.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να γεράσει το δέρμα αλλάζοντας την δομή του κολλαγόνου.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει καταρράκτη και μυωπία.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει εμφύσημα.

Η υψηλή πρόσληψη ζάχαρης μπορεί να βλάψει την φυσιολογική ομοιόσταση πολλών συστημάτων του σώματος.

Η ζάχαρη ελαττώνει την λειτουργική ικανότητα των ενζύμων.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να αυξήσει το μέγεθος του ήπατος διαιρώντας τα κύτταρα και μπορεί να αυξήσει τα επίπεδα του λίπους του ήπατος.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να αυξήσει το μέγεθος των νεφρών και να προκαλέσει παθολογικές αλλαγές στα νεφρά όπως την δημιουργία πετρών στα νεφρά.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να καταστρέψει το πάγκρεας.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να αυξήσει την κατακράτηση υγρών του σώματος.

Η ζάχαρη είναι ο νούμερο ένα εχθρός για την κινητικότητα του εντέρου.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να κάνει τους τένοντες περισσότερο εύθραυστους.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει πονοκεφάλους και ημικρανίες.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να ελαττώσει την ικανότητα μάθησης, να επηρρεάσει την εχθρικότητα των παιδιών και προκαλέσεις μαθησιακές διαταραχές.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει αύξηση στα δέλτα, άλφα, και θήτα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα τα οποία μπορούν να μεταβάλλουν την ικανότητα του μυαλού να σκέφτεται καθαρά.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει κατάθλιψη.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να αυξήσει τον κίνδυνο για αρθρίτιδα.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να αυξήσει τον κίνδυνο για την ασθένεια Αλτσχάιμερ.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει ορμονικές διαταραχές όπως: αυξημένα οιστρογόνα στους άντρες και μείωση της ανάπτυξης των ορμονών.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ζαλάδα.

Δίαιτες υψηλές σε πρόσληψη ζάχαρης θα αυξήσει τις ελεύθερες ρίζες και το οξειδωτικό στρες.

Η ζάχαρη είναι εθιστική ουσία.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να είναι μεθυστική, όπως το αλκοόλ.

Η μείωση της ζάχαρης μπορεί να αυξήσει την συναισθηματική σταθερότητα.
Το σώμα μετατρέπει την ζάχαρη σε 2 με 5 φορές περισσότερο λίπος απ ό,τι σε άμυλο.

Η γρήγορη απορρόφηση της ζάχαρης προωθεί την υπερβολική κατανάλωση τροφής στα παχύσαρκα άτομα.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να μειώσει την ικανότητα της λειτουργίας των επινεφριδίων.

Η ζάχαρη αυξάνει τον κίνδυνο της πολιομυελίτιδας.

Η υψηλή πρόσληψη ζάχαρης μπορεί να προκαλέσει επιληπτικές κρίσεις.

Η ζάχαρη προκαλεί υψηλή πίεση στα παχύσαρκα άτομα.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει τον θάνατο των κυττάρων.

Η ζάχαρη αφυδατώνει τα νεογέννητα.

Η ζάχαρη μπορεί να προκαλέσει ασθένειες των ούλων.

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

οταν ξεκινησα ημουν 89 κιλα.
εχανα 7 κιλα σε διατροφη ενος μηνος.... σταματουσα για λιγο... ετρωγα οτι να ναι.... μετα ξανασυνεχιζα..... ξαναεχανα........ δηλ σαν συνολο εχασα 17 ολοκληρα κιλα σε διαστημα πανω κατω 3 μηνων ...
μηδενικη γυμναστικη.. λιγο περπατημα..

μολις χτες ενταξξα στη καθημερινοτητα μου το τρεξιμο κ εβαλα σκοπο να ανεβαινω καθε μερα εναν λοφο.. να τον κατεβαινω τρεχοντας.. κ να τρεχω κ καθε πρωι νηστικη σε παρκο.
μερικα σκουατ.. μερικοι κοιλιακοι.... πραγματικα χτες που ετρεξα μου φτιαξε η διαθεση.

----------


## anna9

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να κοψω τη ζαχαρη ειναι εθιστικη πραγματικα κ να φανταστεις τον καφε τον πινω σκετο με τα γλυκα κ κυριως με τη σοκολατα εχω θεμα

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

:wink1:

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

κανε μια προσπαθεια να μη φας καθολου γλυκα κ σοκολατα.. κι αν δε αντεχεις φαε ενα μικρο κομματακι μαυρη σοκολατα.. η λιγο παστελι.... κ σιγα σιγα θα συνηθισεις.. κι οταν μετα απο καιρο φας κατι γλυκο το πιθανοτερο ειναι να σε λιγωσει η πρωτη μπουκια κ να το παρατησεις...

----------


## thakis7

> _Originally posted by thakis7_
> Γεια σας ,
> 
> είμαι 34 χρονών,1.78 και κοντά στα 140 κιλά.
> Κατάφερα μέσα σε 10-12 χρόνια από 90 κιλά να πάρω 50-60 κιλά.
> Δοκίμασα δίαιτες,γυμναστήρια αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν πάντα προσωρινό,δηλαδή μπορεί να έχανα 10-15 κιλά 
> αλλά στην συνέχεια έπαιρνα 20-25 κιλά.Χαμένος κόπος...
> Τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια δέχομαι προσβολές από ανθρώπους για την σωματική διάπλαση μου και φυσικά απορρίψεις από το γυναικείο φύλλο
> με την δικαιολογία ότι μετράω σαν άντρας,αδικώ τον ευατό και με θέλουν αδύνατο.
> ...


Είμαι μείον 3 κιλά ! Πάνε όλα καλά ! Βέβαια μερικές φορές χάνω το κουράγιο μου αλλά συνεχίζω.

----------


## angelaorangel

γεια σου thakis7

υπομονη
και επιμονη

χρειαζεται

συνεχισε

----------


## filipparas

Καλημέρα Θάκη και καλώ ήρθες, εκεί που είσαι ήμουνα και εδώ που είμαι (και παρακάτω) θα έρθεις!!!

Υπομονή και συνεχή συνειδητή προσπάθεια χρειάζεται, τίποτα άλλο

----------


## thakis7

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Καλημέρα Θάκη και καλώ ήρθες, εκεί που είσαι ήμουνα και εδώ που είμαι (και παρακάτω) θα έρθεις!!!
> 
> Υπομονή και συνεχή συνειδητή προσπάθεια χρειάζεται, τίποτα άλλο


Ευχαριστώ Φίλιππε,

έχω φτάσει στα όρια της απογοήτευσης όχι μόνο λόγο παχυσαρκίας αλλά και απόρριψης οπότε προσπαθώ να το αλλάξω αυτό και το μόνο που κάνω είναι υπομονή και όταν έχω χρόνο κοιμάμαι για να μην σκέφτομαι :wow:

----------


## thakis7

> _Originally posted by angelaorangel_
> γεια σου thakis7
> 
> υπομονη
> και επιμονη
> 
> χρειαζεται
> 
> συνεχισε


Ευχαριστώ και σε σένα ʼντζελα,αυτή την φόρμουλα χρησιμοποιώ της υπομονής και της επιμονής είναι η μοναδική που μου έχει απομείνει.

----------


## snoopaki

ASTARTE πολυ ενθαρρυντικα αυτα που λες γιατι εχω κ εγω σκοπο να παω σε διατροφολογο...δεν εχω ομως υπομονη να κανω διαιτα πολυ καιρο...αλλα ανα εχανες 7 κιλα τον μηνα ειναι τελεια...εχω καλο μεταβολισμο..χανω ευκολα αρκετα..οχι οσο καποτε βεβαια (ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ) γιατι μου παρουσιαστηκε και ο θυρεοειδης...ηθελα ομως να παρω και τα λιποτοξ για μεγαλυτερη βοηθεια...δεν ξερω ομως τι γινεται με τον θυρεοειδη μου αν τα παρω...
ευχομαι σε ολους παντως να εχετε τα επιθυμητα και τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματαααα......

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

> _Originally posted by snoopaki_
> ASTARTE πολυ ενθαρρυντικα αυτα που λες γιατι εχω κ εγω σκοπο να παω σε διατροφολογο...δεν εχω ομως υπομονη να κανω διαιτα πολυ καιρο...αλλα ανα εχανες 7 κιλα τον μηνα ειναι τελεια...εχω καλο μεταβολισμο..χανω ευκολα αρκετα..οχι οσο καποτε βεβαια (ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ) γιατι μου παρουσιαστηκε και ο θυρεοειδης...ηθελα ομως να παρω και τα λιποτοξ για μεγαλυτερη βοηθεια...δεν ξερω ομως τι γινεται με τον θυρεοειδη μου αν τα παρω...
> ευχομαι σε ολους παντως να εχετε τα επιθυμητα και τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματαααα......



γεια σου ανουπακι. ουτε εγω φημιζομαι για την υπομονη μου.. πιστεψε με,, αλλα δε γινεται διαφορετικα..
για να φυγουν τα κιλα χρειαζεται υπομονη.. χρειαζονται καποιοι μηνες..
απ οτι ειδα μικρη εισαι...λες οτι χανεις κ ευκολα... κ αν εχεις πολλα κιλα τα πρωτα θα φυγουν χωρις να το καταλαβεις.
εγω προσωπικα σου συνιστω να ακολουθησεις διατροφη οπως εγω.. περαν οτι μαθαινεις κ τρεφεσαι σωστα... κ μπορεις να τη ακολουθεις κ σαν συντηρηση μετα αλλα κ σας τροπο διατροφης γιατι μια διατροφη εχει ολες τις απαραιτητες τροφες για τον οργανισμο.. χανεις υγιεινα τα περιττα κιλα.
εγω ειμαι κατα σε φαρμακα για αδυνατισμα. περαν οτι θεωρω οτι δεν κανουν τιποτα.. η εστω πολλα... θεωρω οτι μπορει να ειναι κ επικινδυνα.
ποτε δεν πηρα τετοια σκευασματα κ μια χαρα εχασα κοντα 20 κιλα απλα κ μονο με διατροφη. ουτε καν γυμναστικη. αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη.. σου ευχομαι να χασεις τα κιλα που θες. μην ξεχνας.. απο σενα εξαρταται.

----------


## thakis7

9/8 εως 18/8 είμαι μείον 4 κιλά .
Η πείνα μου έχει φύγει !

----------


## akhs_ed

Ακολουθώ διατροφή διαιτολόγου. θέλω να χάσω 6 κιλά.χρησημοπιω΄τις ταμπλέτες λιποτοξ σαν συμπλήρωμα εδώ και 2 μέρες γιατί διαβασα οτι μειώνουν την 'ορεξη. Αυτο ισχυει?
παιρνω 2 ταμπλετες 1 ώρα πριν το βραδυνό για αρχή. ΜΕ το πρωινό μου μπορω να πίνω ένα καφέ? ή απαγορευεται?

----------


## click

_Έγινε συνένωση με το παλαιότερο τόπικ_

----------


## angelaorangel

γεια σου ακη

η γνωμη μου ειναι να μη τα παιρνεις αυτα τα κερατα γιατι μπορει να σου κανουν χειροτερο κακο.

εγω προσωπικα δεν τα γουσταρω καθολου αυτα τα χαπακια και ολα τα συναφη ,φοβαμαι μηπως χαλανε τον μεταβολισμο η κανουν αλλες παρενεργειες.

----------


## Lil

Lipotox σαφως καλυτερο απο xs... 

Πάντως Εγω σωθηκα με το Son formula ..........

----------


## anna9

Τι ειναι αυτο το son formula θα με φαει η περιεργεια

----------


## rena75

> _Originally posted by Louloulou_
> Ρένα ζυγίσεσαι κάθε μέρα?


Louloulou κάθε μέρα ζυγιζόμουν, αλλά πήγα διακοπές 3 εβδομάδες και δεν είχα ζυγαριά...πήρα 4 κιλά  :Frown:

----------


## snoopaki

οτι χημικο στον οργανισμο μας και καταστροφικο πιστευω εγω...και εγω θελω να τα παρω τα χαπια για να τα χασω ευκολα...αλλα η ευκολη λυση δεν ειναι παντα και η καλυτερη μην σας πω σχεδον παντα ειναι η χειροτερη...ειναι τωρα δυνατον ρενα75 μεσα σε 3 εβδομαδες να παρεις 4 κιλα???νομιζω οτι ειναι αδιανοητο...καλυτερα λοιπον σε εναν διατροφολογο να τα χασουμε αργα και σταθερα και να μην τα ξαναπαρουμε παρα να χανουμε κ μετα ξανα μανα τα ιδια για να χασουμε αφου τα παρουμε...

----------


## rena75

> _Originally posted by snoopaki_
> ...ειναι τωρα δυνατον ρενα75 μεσα σε 3 εβδομαδες να παρεις 4 κιλα???νομιζω οτι ειναι αδιανοητο......


δυστυχώς snoopaki τα παίρνω τα κιλά πολύ εύκολα

----------


## snoopaki

δυστυχώς snoopaki τα παίρνω τα κιλά πολύ εύκολα [/quote]




αστα να πανε εγω να δεις πως τα παιρνω...τωρα κανω μια διαιτα μεταβολισμου και μετα εφυγα για διατροφολογο....

----------


## rena75

> _Originally posted by snoopaki_
> τωρα κανω μια διαιτα μεταβολισμου και μετα εφυγα για διατροφολογο....


δίαιτα μεταβολισμού τι είναι; ειδική για να στον ξυπνήσει; πες πες!

----------


## snoopaki

μου την εδωσε μια φιλη μου η οποια μου ειπε οτι απο τοτε που την εκανε της ειναι πιο ευκολο στο να χασει κιλα (μην φανταστεις βεβαια θαυματα) αλλα το πιο σημαντικο σε 8 μερες χανεις 7 κιλα και δεν τα ξαναπαιρνεις...στανταρακι αυτο...ειναι λιγο σκληρη ομως αλλα ολα μια ιδεα ειναι που λενε!!!!

----------


## rena75

> _Originally posted by snoopaki_
> μου την εδωσε μια φιλη μου η οποια μου ειπε οτι απο τοτε που την εκανε της ειναι πιο ευκολο στο να χασει κιλα (μην φανταστεις βεβαια θαυματα) αλλα το πιο σημαντικο σε 8 μερες χανεις 7 κιλα και δεν τα ξαναπαιρνεις...στανταρακι αυτο...ειναι λιγο σκληρη ομως αλλα ολα μια ιδεα ειναι που λενε!!!!


μακάρι βρε παιδί μου...καλή επιτυχία. αν και λένε οτι δεν μπορείς να χάσεις 7 κιλά λίπους σε 8 ημέρες. ίσως θα ήταν καλό να κάνεις λιπομέτρηση πριν και μετά, just in case

----------


## fifi

καλησπερα και απο εμενα.εχω μερικες αποριες και θα χαρω αν μου λυθουν.υπαρχει καποιος που να παιρνει καιρο το lipotox να μας πει για τυχων παρενεργειες?απο επιστημονικης πλευρας τα συστατικα που αναγραφονται στο κουτι προκαλουν φοβο ασ μιλησει καποιος που να το κατεχει για το συγκεκριμενο.ειμαι αναμεσα σε lipotox και lipotropic factor της solgar ποιο προτεινεται?

----------


## Aquarium

Γεια σας! Είμαι νέα στην παρέα και ξεκίνησα στις 14/06 το πρόγραμμα Lipotox χάπια και σκόνες και το ακολουθώ κατά γράμμα. Ξεκίνησα με 99 κιλά και θέλω να πετύχω τον στόχο μου. Το καλό είναι ότι δεν πεινάω καθόλου και ότι σήμερα που ζυγίστηκα είμαι 97.7 κιλά. Μακάρι να ξεπρηστώ και να αρχίσω να χάνω τα περιττά κιλά μου...

----------


## otiosa

> _Originally posted by hopa_
> τα xs τα πηρα ενταξει δεν τα τελειωσα κι ολα για να εχω πληρη εικονα αλλα τα lipotox ακουγονται πολυ καλα για να ναι αληθινα. 1) μειωση ορεξης 2) 4 φορες περισσοτερο βαρος ,4φορες πιο γρηγορα 3) καυση επιπλεον θερμιδων * δηλαδη μονο καφε δεν ψηνει!*


πέθανα στα γέλια
αξίζει βραβείο το παραπάνω ποστ

τί άλλο θα μας τάξουν για να πουλήσουν ????

----------


## Aquarium

Κορίτσια εγώ ξεκίνησα τα Lipotox (χάπια και σκόνες) στα 99 κιλά στις 14/6 και σήμερα 21/6 ζυγίστηκα και ήμουν 96.400!!! Ξεφούσκωσα και είναι εμφανές!
Πράγματι δεν πεινάω καθόλου αλλά ούτε έχω και κάποια ενόχληση!
Πάντως έχουν έγκριση του ΕΟΦ και αυτό με καθησυχάζει κάπως..

----------


## k202

Καλησπέρα! Βρήκα τυχαία αυτό το site και πραγματικά ενθουσιάστηκα.
Θα ήθελα να πω λιγάκι την ιστορία μου. Πριν περίπου 1μισι χρόνο ξεκίνησα διατροφή σε διατροφολόγο. Είχα όντως ανάγκη να χάσω αυτά τα κιλά μιας και ήμουν 102 κιλά με ύψος 1,76. Μέσα σε περίπου 5 μήνες έφτασα στα 85 κιλά μέχρι που κόλλησα εκεί. Για ένα-δύο μήνα δεν έχασα ούτε γραμμάριο και απογοητεύτηκα με αποτέλεσμα να σταματήσω την διατροφή ( έχω και μία αδυναμία στα γλυκά την οποία βέβαια είχα καταφερει να πολεμήσω ). Τώρα πλέον νιώθω έτοιμη να ξεκινήσω ξανά μιας και έχω στόχο να φτάσω κάτω από 70 κιλά. Θα ήθελα να βοηθηθώ λιγάκι με κάποιο σκέβασμα. Ήμουν ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο όμως δεν ξέρω τι να διαλέξω. Θα μπορούσατε να με βοηθήσετε; σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων  :Big Grin:

----------


## filipparas

Καλώς ήρθες!

Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια σου, την οποία και διατηρείς αν κατάλαβα καλά. Έχεις αποδείξει οτι μπορείς εύκολα να χάσεις βάρος, δε χρειάζεσαι κανένα σκεύασμα.

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------

